# Spiritual bands, songs, lyrics, etc.



## Caedmon

x


----------



## TruSeeker777

This is one of my favorite songs right now. Thanks Heather 


Virtuoso 
by David Phelps 
Album : Revelation 

A handful of dust a worthless piece of clay
And you breathed the breath of heaven
Then there was a soul 
The heart, the hands, the voice that could sing of your perfection
Life is a symphony that only you can play
You know I can hear it through the madness everyday

Virtuoso, virtuoso
This heart is your instrument 
This life is your song
Virtuoso

There isn’t a note of mediocrity
In all of your creation and all the beauty
We create with human hands is only imitation
Thunder crashes, waves crescendo on the sand
The wind that’s whispering can only be your hand

Virtuoso, virtuoso
This heart is your instrument 
This life is your song
Virtuoso

A timeless melody of beauty and emotion 
Perfect harmony inspiring true devotion
No one else can play its chords so graceful yet so strong
You made the instrument and wrote the song
Virtuoso 

Virtuoso, virtuoso
This heart is your instrument 
This life is your song
Virtuoso


----------



## TOOLfan

This is my most favourite song. It's by tool and is called reflection. The lyrics are amazing, but you really must listen to the song. If you don't want to read it all, just make sure you read the last verse.

Reflection

I have come curiously close to the end, down
Beneath my self-indulgent pitiful hole,
Defeated, I concede and
Move closer
I may find comfort here
I may find peace within the emptiness
How pitiful 

It's calling me...

And in my darkest moment, fetal and weeping
The moon tells me a secret - my confidant
As full and bright as I am
This light is not my own and
A million light reflections pass over me

Its source is bright and endless
She resuscitates the hopeless
Without her, we are lifeless satellites drifting 

And as I pull my head out I am without one doubt
Don't wanna be down here feeding my narcissism.
I must crucify the ego before it's far too late
I pray the light lifts me out
Before I pine away.

So crucify the ego, before it's far too late
To leave behind this place so negative and blind and cynical,
And you will come to find that we are all one mind
Capable of all that's imagined and all conceivable.
Just let the light touch you
And let the words spill through
And let them pass right through
Bringing out our hope and reason ...
before we pine away.


----------



## TruSeeker777

Lord Move, or Move Me
by: FFH

I can't find the words to pray, I'm a little down today
Can You help me, Can You hold me?
I feel a million miles away, And I don't know what to say
Can You hear me anyway?

What I need is for You to reach out Your hand
You have taught me no matter what You'd understand

CHOURUS:

Lord move in the way, that I've never seen before
Cause there's a mountain in the way and a lock on the door
I'm drifting away, waves are crashing on the shore
So Lord move (move), or move me.

END CHOURUS

I've looked every where to find a simple peace of mind
But, I can't find nothing on my own
So I gotta leave myself behind, take up this cross of mine
Give away everything I hold onto

Lord I know the only way is through this
But Lord, I know I need You to help me do this

CHOURUS

Lord move in the way, that I've never seen before
Cause there's a mountain in the way and a lock on the door
I'm drifting away, waves are crashing on the shore
So Lord move (move), or move me.

Out of this place of complacency
To a place of fellowship with Thee
'Cause I am weak, but Lord, You are so strong
And You know it's been way too long
It's been way too long

Lord move in the way, that I've never seen before
Cause there's a mountain in the way and a lock on the door
I'm drifting away, waves are crashing on the shore
So Lord move (move)...,
CHOURUS


----------



## Daydreambeliever

This song always gives me confidence and makes me feel like I can do anything with God's help. It's called Free by Ginny Owens.

Turning molehills into mountains, 
Making big deals out of small ones,
Bearing gifts as if they're burdens'
This is how it's been.
Fear of coming out of my shell,
Too many things I can't do too well,
Afraid I'll try real hard and I'll fail -
This is how it's been.
Till the day you pounded on my heart's door,
And you shouted joyfully,
"Your not a slave anymore"

You're free to dance-
Forget about your two left feet
And you're free to sing-
Even joyful noise is music to me
And you're free to love,
Cause I've given you My love, 
and it's made you free
I have set you free

My mind finds hard to believe 
That You became humanity
and changed the course of history, 
Because You loved me so.
And my heart cannot understand 
Why You'd accept me as I am,
But You say You've always had a plan,
And that's all I need to know.
So when I am consumed by what the world will say,
It's then You're singing to me,
As you remove my chains

You're free to dance-
Forget about your two left feet
And you're free to sing-
Even joyful noise is music to me
And you're free to love,
Cause I've given you My love, 
and it's made you free
I have set you free

Free from worry, free from envy and denial
Free to live, free to give, free to smile

You're free to dance-
Forget about your two left feet
And you're free to sing-
Even joyful noise is music to me
And you're free to love,
Cause I've given you My love, 
and it's made you free
I have set you free


----------



## GraceLikeRain

David Phelps, Miles and Miles Away

You tried to run so that no one could desert you,
always looking for the perfect place to hide.
You build up walls so that no one could ever hurt you.
And yet the loneliness made you cry, bridges all
burned, nowhere to turn, but to Heaven.

Chorus:
Miles and miles away, Love saw you there and stretched 
out His hand to reach you, across the lonely ocean of 
your tears. And He’ll walk upon the waves if that’s what
it takes to save you. Love doesn’t have the heart to stay miles
and miles away.

He has the grace to cover any distance, always looking for 
the lost and weary soul. No, no He never stops offering
forgiveness, and to the wanderer welcome home. So roam
no more. Jesus is Lord, down from Heaven.

Chorus

Neither day nor night, death or life could ever separate us
from the love that spans the ages.

Chorus

Miles and miles away. Miles and miles away.


----------



## TruSeeker777

I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For

I have climbed the highest mountain
I have run through the fields
Only to be with you
Only to be with you

I have run
I have crawled
I have scaled these city walls
These city walls
Only to be with you

But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for

I have kissed honey lips
Felt the healing in her fingertips
It burned like fire
This burning desire

I have spoke with the tongue of angels
I have held the hand of a devil
It was warm in the night
I was cold as a stone

But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for

I believe in the kingdom come
Then all the colors will bleed into one
Bleed into one
Well yes I’m still running

You broke the bonds and you
Loosed the chains
Carried the cross
Of my shame
Of my shame
You know I believe it

But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for
But I still haven’t found what I’m looking for...


----------



## Pillar

A couple of Michael W. Smith songs that I've listened to over the years that encourage me..

*Place in this World*
By Michael W. Smith

The wind is moving
But I am standing still
A life of pages
Waiting to be filled
A heart that's hopeful
A head that's full of dreams
But this becoming
Is harder than it seems
Feels like i'm
Chorus:
Looking for a reason
Roaming through the night to find
My place in this world
My place in this world
Not a lot to lean on
I need your light to help me find
My place in this world
My place in this world

If there are millions
Down on their knees
Among the many
Can you still hear me
Hear me asking
Where do I belong
Is there a vision
That I can call my own
Show me i'm

Chorus

********

*Seed to Sow*
By Michael W. Smith

Chorus: (in Lugandan)
Kimu nkimaanyi
Buli muntu alina ensiigo
Omutima gwo gukulung 'aamye
Buli muntu alina ensiigo
Some people quietly reveal
In the manner of the meek
Some people shout the way they feel
To a radical degree
Some people sing it to express
While others hear another call
Some people speak with subtleness
Some don't rely on words at all
But let me tell you 'bout...

Chorus One thing I know
Everybody's got a seed to sow
let your heart of hearts
Take you down the road
Everybody's got a seed to sow

We all are pieces of the whole
With different feelings to evoke
Giving distinction to the role
Different players-different strokes
But let me tell you 'bout...

Chorus

Some people walk
Some people race
Some people vary in their pace
But God can use what you can give
Within the mystery of His ways
Don't underestimate...

Chorus


----------



## Pillar

*God Is In Control*
By Twila Paris

This is no time for fear
This is a time for faith and determination
Don't lose the vision here
Carried away by emotion
Hold on to all that you hide in your heart
There is one thing that has always been true
It holds the world together

God is in control
We believe that His children will not be forsaken
God is in control
We will choose the remember and never be shaken
There is no power above or beside Him, we know
God is in control

History marches on
There is a bottom line drawn across the ages
Culture can make its plan
Oh, but the line never changes
No matter how the deception may fly
There is one thing that has always been true
It will be true forever

He has never let you down
Why start to worry now?
He is still the Lord of all we see
And He is still the loving Father
Watching over you and me


----------



## TruSeeker777

Hold Me Jesus
By: Rich Mullins

Well, sometimes my life just don't make sense at all
When the mountains look so big
And my faith just seems so small

So hold me Jesus, 'cause I'm shaking like a leaf
You have been King of my glory
Won't You be my Prince of Peace

And I wake up in the night and feel the dark
It's so hot inside my soul
I swear there must be blisters on my heart

So hold me Jesus, 'cause I'm shaking like a leaf
You have been King of my glory
Won't You be my Prince of Peace

Surrender don't come natural to me
I'd rather fight You for something I don't really want
Than to take what You give that I need
And I've beat my head against so many walls
Now I'm falling down, I'm falling on my knees

And this Salvation Army band is playing this hymn
And Your grace rings out so deep
It makes my resistance seem so thin

I'm singing hold me Jesus, 'cause I'm shaking like a leaf
You have been King of my glory
Won't You be my Prince of Peace

You have been King of my glory
Won't You be my Prince of Peace


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Rock of Ages
written by Augustus M. Toplady 


Rock of Ages, cleft for me, 
let me hide myself in thee; 
let the water and the blood, 
from thy wounded side which flowed, 
be of sin the double cure; 
save from wrath and make me pure.

Not the labors of my hands 
can fulfill thy law's commands; 
could my zeal no respite know, 
could my tears forever flow, 
all for sin could not atone; 
thou must save, and thou alone.

Nothing in my hand I bring, 
simply to the cross I cling; 
naked, come to thee for dress; 
helpless, look to the for grace; 
foul, I to the fountain fly; 
wash me, Savior, or I die.

While I draw this fleeting breath, 
when mine eyes shall close in death, 
when I soar to worlds unknown, 
see thee on thy judgment throne, 
Rock of Ages, cleft for me, 
let me hide myself in thee.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

David Phelps, “Loves Goes On”

A shooting star tumbles down its flame cannot endure
A scarlet rose withers brown to lose its fragrant lure
The moon illuminates the night to vanish in the dawn
But love, love goes on.

Fortunes fail and disappear like castles in the sand
Power spoils and causes fear to yield to stronger hands
Fame lasts for a moment then it a moment it is gone
But love, love goes on.

Beauty fades, passion wanes and faces show their years
Death steals a lover’s touch away but time dries up the tears
Tunes are soon forgotten and singers lose their songs
But love, love goes on.

A baby boy, a starlit night
Kings on bended knee
Healing hands giving sight then tortured on a tree
A woman sings, rejoicing “He is risen, He is gone”
Because love, love goes on.


----------



## Caedmon

*Pedro the Lion, "Lullaby"*

The sun shines
And leaves blow
And my hope like autumn is turning brown
I know it seems like I'm always falling down
(Chorus)

Chorus:
But it does not matter to me
Although it seems like it should
It's because I know I'm understood when I hear Him say
Rest in me little David
And dry all your tears
You can lay down your armor
And have no fear
Cause I'm always here
When you're tired of running
And I'm all the strength that you need

It's uphill both ways
Tomorrow I swear I won't act this way
And I know it seems like that is what I always say


----------



## Kelly

Truth and Bone - Heather Nova

Sometime I can feel you breathing into me.
And these hands I can feel them tugging at my sleeve,
I move through the day in the rhythms that I've known.
I've got this crazy dream of stripping down 
To truth and bone.

All of it, all of it, all of it stripped down.
All of it, all of it, all of it, to truth and bone.

My mouth is full of secrets I'm too afraid to tell.
My body's full of longing for you to know me well.
I move through the day in the rhythms that I've known.
I've got this crazy dream of stripping down 
To truth and bone.

All of it, all of it, all of it stripped down
All of it, all of it, all of it, to truth and bone.

I think of sinking in way over my shoulders,
Let the water, the water take me in and I
Need you to cut through to where I'm hidden and
I'm awkward and I'm too polite and I want
Two stars for arms like Orion I could
Breathe in, breathe in, breathe out.
If I could only lose myself
I would lose myself in you,
I move through the day in the rhythms that I've known.
I've got this crazy dream of stripping down 
To truth and bone.

All of it, all of it, all of it stripped down
All of it, all of it, all of it, to truth and bone.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Kelly

I've got a degree in medieval history and I really like the medieval Christian religious tones in this song - my favorite part being the last four verses (starting with "I've come tonight, I've come to know.") I know a lot of the references are more "earthly" than "spiritual," but that's just part of the medieval perspective that I like so much about the song.

Thick as Thieves - Natalie Merchant

Remember how it all began
the apple and the fall of man
the price we pay
so the people say

Down the path of shame it led us
dare to bite the hand that fed us
fairy tale with moral end
wheel of fortune never turns again

Never turns again

The worst of it is come and gone in the chaos of millennium
in the falling out of the doomsday crowd
their last retreat is moving slow
they burn their bridges as they go
the heretic is beatfied
teach the harlot's child to smile

Wracked again by indecision
should we make that small incision
testify to the bleeding heart inside
we cut, we scratched, we rend, we slashed
and when he opened up at last
found a cul-de-sac 
deep and black
smoke and ash

deep and black
smoke and ash

The wicked king of parody
is kissing all his enemies
on the seventh day of the seventh week
the tyrant's voice is softer now
but just for one forgiving hour
before the rise of his
Iron fist again
Fist again

I've to come tonight
I've come to know
The way we are
the way we'll go
and to measure this
the width of a wide abyss

I come to you in restless sleep
where all your dreams turn bittersweet
with voodoo doll philosophies
dayglo holy trinities

the crooked raft that leaves the shore
ferries drunken souls aboard
pilgrims march to Compostela
visions of their saint in yellow

follow deep in trance
lost in a catatonic dance
know no future
damn the past
blind, warm, ecstatic
safe at last

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## TruSeeker777

Chris Tomlin - Indescribable
From the album Arriving

From the highest of heights to the depths of the sea,
Creation's revealing Your majesty.
From the colors of fall to the fragrance of spring,
Every creature unique in the song that it sings. All exclaiming...

(Chorus)
Indescribable, Uncontainable,
You placed the stars in the sky and You know them by name.
You are amazing God.
All powerful, Untameable,
Awestruck we fall to our knees and we humbly proclaim,
You are amazing God.

Who has told every lightning bolt where it should go,
Or seen heavenly storehouses laden with snow?
Who imagined the sun and gives source to its light,
Yet conceals it to give us the coolness of night?
None can fathom...

(Chorus)

Incomparable, Unchangeable, 
You see the depths of my heart and You love me the same.
You are amazing God.


----------



## Caedmon

*MxPx, "The Capitol"*

When there's nowhere else to hide,
When there's no one left to stand beside,
When everything seems wrong,
I've been with you all along

When neglect is all you really know,
When nowhere's where you want to go
When they treat you like you don't belong,
I've been with you all along

I'm the heart, the soul, the mind
The capitol of every kind
Those that seek will surely find,
Those that don't are surely blind,
Those that seek will surely find

When time is always running out,
When weathering a storm of doubt
When the narrow path is long,
I've been with you all along

When your heart has been tied down,
And thrown into the sea to drown
When the love you knew is gone,
I've been with you all along

Every step of the way,
Every passing day.


----------



## TruSeeker777

Jeremy Camp - I Still Believe
From the album Stay

Scattered words and empty thoughts / seem to pour from my heart
I've never felt so torn before/ seems I don't know where to start
But it's now that I feel your grace fall like rain
From every fingertip, washing away my pain

I still believe in your faithfulness / I still believe in your truth
I still believe in your holy word / even when I don't see, I still believe

Though the questions still fog up my mind / with promises I still seem to bear
Even when answers slowly unwind / It's my heart I see you prepare
But it's now that I feel your grace fall like rain
From every fingertip, washing away my pain

I still believe in your faithfulness / I still believe in your truth
I still believe in your holy word / even when I don't see, I still believe

The only place I can go is into your arms / where I throw to you my feeble prayers
In brokenness I can see that this was your will for me / Help me to know you are near

I still believe in your faithfulness / I still believe in your truth
I still believe in your holy word / even when I don't see, I still believe


----------



## Erica

*4 of my favorite songs*

*"Dare You To Move"- Switchfoot*

welcome to the planet
welcome to existence
everyone's here (everyone's here)
everybody's watching you now
everybody waits for you now
what happens next? (what happens next?)

i dare you to move (i dare you to move)
i dare you to lift yourself off of the floor
i dare you to move (i dare you to move)
like today never happened
today never happened before
welcome to the fallout
welcome to resistance
the tension is here (the tension is here)
between who you are and who you could be

(chorus)

maybe redemption has stories to tell
maybe forgiveness is right where you fell
where can you run to escape from yourself?
Where you gonna go?
Where you gonna go?
salvation is here

*"You Get Me" - Zoe Girl*
wonderful

is what i percieved 
this life would be 
pain and problem free 
but over time 
i found reality 
and through it all i see 
that you're the only one who gets me

i may be missunderstood 'cause i wouldn't ever fake it 
you're the only one who understands my pain 
cause you get me 
doesn't matter what they do what they think what they say 
at the end of the day i'm okay anyway 
'cause LORD you get me

no more tears 
it's a silent night 
you're broken down on fear 
'cause you remain in all of me 
you know me better than i know myself 
the key to my security 
there is no one else who gets me

i may be missunderstood 'cause i wouldn't ever fake it 
you're the only one who understands my pain 
'cause you get me 
doesn't matter what they do what they think what they say 
at the end of the day i'm okay anyway 
'cause LORD you get me

i don't care what the world may say 
i hear you calling my name 
and i reach for you reach for you 
there is nothing that i'd rather do 
than just worship you, LORD 
i'm going to worship you 
worship you

i'm okay (4 times) 
yeah 
i'm okay (6 times) 
yeah 
i'm okay i'm okay 
yeah 
i'm okay (4 times)

i may be missunderstood 'cause i wouldn't ever fake it 
you're the only one who understands my pain 
'cause you get me 
doesn't matter what they do what they think what they say 
at the end of the day i'm ok anyway 
'cause LORD you get me

i may be missunderstood 'cause i wouldn't ever fake it 
you're the only one who understands my pain 
'cause you get me 
doesn't matter what they do what they think what they say 
at the end of the day i'm ok anyway 
'cause LORD you get me

i'm okay ( 4 times) 
yeah 
i'm okay (6 times) 
yeah 
i'm okay (2 times) 
yeah 
i'm okay (4 times)

you understand me 
so completely 
now i am free 
LORD you get me 
(repeat)

*"Plain" - Zoe Girl*

He made you feel plain
When he forgot your name
Well let me tell you something, 
I have felt the same.
I know you're in pain 
But there'll be another Boy along the way and 
God he made you beautiful and 
There's nothing about you thats plain.

CHORUS
You are jewel you're a treasure
You are one of a kind
And you shine just as bright
As the stars in the sky
You're a rare kind of wonder
Created just right 
So keep your head up no matter the pain
Theres nothing about you thats plain

You tell me you're not the type
The kind of girl that they like
And your a little insecure about 
How you look in their eyes.
Well fashion will change, 
Trends come and go everyday, 
But God only made one of you and 
There's nothing about you thats plain

CHORUS
You are a jewel you're a treasure 
You are one of a kind and 
You shine just a bright as 
The stars in the sky. 
You're a rare kind of wonder created just right 
So keep your head up no matter the pain 
Theres nothing about you thats plain.

See your mind, it is precious
Though your heart may be restless
And your eyes they will see
All that you're meant to be
'Cause your spirit is strong 
And your soul carries on
You'll keep your head up no matter the pain
There's nothing about you that's plain

You know I've had my days, 
When I feel out of place....yea
I look at who I am, 
Cover what I can , 
I wish it all would change. But...
Take the makeup away 
You see the same girl still remains..
She may not feel that beautiful
But theres nothing about her thats plain.

CHORUS
You are jewel you're a treasure
You are one of a kind
And you shine just as bright
As the stars in the sky
You're a rare kind of wonder
Created just right so keep
Your head up no matter the pain
Theres nothing about you thats plain

You may have felt plain, 
But...God, He knows your name
Let me tell you something, yeah...
There's nothing about you that's plain

*"Bring On The Rain" - Jodee Messina*

Another day has almost come and gone,
Can't imagine what else could go wrong
Sometimes I'd like to hide away,
Somewhere and lock the door
A single battle lost, but not the war

'Cause tomorrow's another day
And I'm thirsty anyway
So bring on the rain

It's almost like the hard times circle round,
A couple drops, and they all start comin down
Yeah, I might feel defeated,
And I might hang my head,
I might be barely breathing,
But I'm not dead

'Cause tomorrow's another day
And I'm thirsty anyway
So bring on the rain

Oooh...
No I'm not gonna let it get me down
I'm not gonna cry
And I'm not gonna lose any sleep... tonight

'Cause tomorrow's another day
And I am not afraid
So bring on the rain

'Cause tomorrow's another day
And I'm thirsty anyway
So bring on the rain
So bring on the rain... Bring on the rain...


----------



## TruSeeker777

This Is My Prayer
by Joyce Martin
from the album "Diamonds on a Dusty Road"


May the sun wake you every day
With sacred words and time to pray
And listen to your life
Embrace each season as it comes
Always remember where you come from
Giving thanks to God
And may you learn to just let go
And leave it in His hands
And find some peace down every road

I know
I know 
I know
That you wonder what your tomorrows hold

I know 
I know
I know
Love will never leave you alone
He'll be there
This is my prayer

That you'd find friends that you can trust
Don't be afraid to fall in love
Cause love is the one thing
As sure as the stars are gonna shine
Don't ever leave your dreams behind
And stand up for what you believe
Take the time to see the good
It's everywhere
And find your passion
Live your truth

As I breathe the air
I send this prayer
To God above
That you know
That you are loved

(chorus)


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Here's one by Michael W. Smith that I just heard and really like....
"Healing Rain"
Healing rain is coming down
It's coming nearer to this old town
Rich and poor, weak and strong
It's bringing mercy, it won't be long

Healing rain is coming down
It's coming closer to the lost and found
Tears of joy, and tears of shame
Are washed forever in Jesus' name

Healing rain, it comes with fire
So let it fall and take us higher
Healing rain, I'm not afraid
To be washed in Heaven's rain

Lift your heads, let us return
To the mercy seat where time began
And in your eyes, I see the pain
Come soak this cry heart with healing rain

And only You, the Son of man
Can take a leper and let him stand
So lift your hands, they can be held
By someone greater, the great I Am

Healing rain, it comes with fire
So let it fall and take us higher
Healing rain, I'm not afraid
To be washed in Heaven's rain

To be washed in Heaven's rain...

Healing rain is falling down
Healing rain is falling down
I'm not afraid
I'm not afraid...



TruSeeker777 said:


> Chris Tomlin - Indescribable
> From the album Arriving


That's a really cool song.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Steven Curtis Chapman, "All Things New"

You spoke and made the sunrise, to light up the very first day 
You breathed across the water, and started the very first wave 
It was You 
You intoduced Your glory, to every living creature on earth 
And they started singing, the first song to ever be heard 
They sang for You 

You make all things new 
You make all things new 

Then the world was broken, fallen and battered and scarred 
You took the hopeless, the life, wasted, ruined and marred
And made it new 

You make all things new 
You make all things new 
You redeem and You transform 
You renew and You restore 
You make all things new 
You make all things new 
And forever we will watch and worship You 

You turn winter into spring 
You take every living thing 
And You breathe Your breath of life into it over and over again 

You make the sunrise, day after day after day 
But there's a morning coming, when old things will all pass away 
And everyone will see 

You make all things new 
You make all things new 
Come redeem and come transform 
Come renew and come restore 
You make all things new 
You make all things new 
And forever we will watch and worship You 

Now and forever You are making all things new
You're making all things new

Hallelujah...


----------



## Squizzy

Switchfoot is like medication for me, if I'm feeling down I just have to listen to them to feel better.



> *Augustine* by Switchfoot
> 
> Augustine
> Just woke up with a broken heart
> All this time
> He's never been awake before
> 
> At thirty-one
> His whole world is a question mark
> All this time
> He's never been awake before
> 
> Watching dreams the he once had
> Feed the flames inside his head
> In a quiet desperation of the emptiness
> he says
> 
> "There's gotta be something more
> Than what I'm living for
> I'm crying out to You"
> 
> Augustine
> All his fears keep falling out
> All this time
> he's never been awake before
> 
> Finding now
> His old dreams aren't panning out
> All this time
> He's never been awake before
> 
> But he's mad to be alive
> And he's dying to be met
> In a quiet desperation of the emptiness
> he says...
> 
> "Hey I give it all away
> Nothing I was holding back remains
> Hey, I give it all away
> Looking for the grace of God today"


And this is my absolute favorite: Only Hope by Switchfoot



> There's a song that's inside of my soul
> It's the one that I've tried to write
> over and over again
> I'm awake and in the infinite cold
> But You sing to me over and over and
> over again
> 
> So I lay my head back down
> And I lift my hands
> And pray to be only Yours
> I pray to be only Yours
> I know now You're my only hope
> 
> Sing to me of the song of the stars
> Of Your galaxy dancing and laughing
> and laughing again
> *When it feels like my dreams are so far
> Sing to me of the plans that You have
> for me over again*
> 
> I give You my apathy
> I'm giving You all of me
> I want Your symphony
> Singing in all that I am
> At the top of my lungs I'm giving it back


----------



## fiendly

I like this song by Michelle Tumes. Because I need a lot of mercy.

Christe Eleison(Christ have mercy)

Will you bring us joy in our youth
In the age of want and despair
Oh You're always leading
With the life You're bringing

And we wonder who we are
And we ponder who we've become
Ooh our hearts have slumbered
Ooh our feet have stumbled

Kyrie Eleison, Christe Eleison(Lord have mercy, Christ have mercy)
Kyrie Eleison, Christe Eleison

When we pass through ancient streets
Of our hopeless history
Ooh our eyes our weeping
Oh but we are seeking

Kyrie Eleison, Christe Eleison
Kyrie Eleison, Christe Eleison

Mis se rei rei nobis nobis(I don't know what this means)
Mis se rei rei nobis nobis


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Squizzy said:


> And this is my absolute favorite: Only Hope by Switchfoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a song that's inside of my soul
> It's the one that I've tried to write
> over and over again
> I'm awake and in the infinite cold
> But You sing to me over and over and
> over again
> 
> So I lay my head back down
> And I lift my hands
> And pray to be only Yours
> I pray to be only Yours
> I know now You're my only hope
> 
> Sing to me of the song of the stars
> Of Your galaxy dancing and laughing
> and laughing again
> *When it feels like my dreams are so far
> Sing to me of the plans that You have
> for me over again*
> 
> I give You my apathy
> I'm giving You all of me
> I want Your symphony
> Singing in all that I am
> At the top of my lungs I'm giving it back
Click to expand...

I really like Switchfoot as well  I am going to have to listen to their version of this song because I have only heard Mandy Moore's version of it.


----------



## Caedmon

*Pedro the Lion, "Slow And Steady Wins The Race"*

All the way to Grandma's house
I stayed on the narrow path.
But my brother wandered off
Deep into the woods.
Bitten twice by rattle snakes
Tangled up in poison oak
He fell down and broke his legs
Into a great ravine.
When I arrived at Grandma's house
She made us tea and cake.
She asked me where my brother was.
I said I don't know, and ate.

When I get to heaven, I'll be greeted warmly.
Surrounded by angels
As Jesus takes my hand.
I'll receive a mansion
On the river Jordan
And a crown of diamonds
For a race well run.
I won't ever lock my doors.
I will trust my neighbors
Confident that they deserve
To be there in heaven, too.

Ouch. This guy is _NOT_ your typical Christian singer. One of my personal faves. More on PTL's unique style of music: http://www.cornerstonemag.com/pages/show_page.asp?46


----------



## thecureisgod

Well I have SO many songs that I love but my ONE song for SAD is "Its not a fashion statement, its a f***ing deathwish" by My Chemical Romance, even though the song is about a girl, to me the "you" is me talking to SAD incarnated into a girl who doesnt exist.  christ Im wierd.

(lyrics)

For what you did to me,
and what I'll do to you,
you get, what everyone else gets,
you get a lifetime!

Go!

Do you remember that day when we met

you told me this gets harder
well it did!
been holding on forever,
promise me that when I'm gone you'll kill my enemies,
the damage you've inflicted temporary wounds
I'm coming back from the dead and I'll take you home with me
I'm taking back the life you stole

We never got that far,
this helps me to think all through the night
bright lights that, wont kill me now, or tell me how
just you and I your starless eyes remain.

Hip Hip Hooray for me, you talk to me, but would you kill me in my sleep
lay still like the dead
from the razor to the rosary
we could lose ourselves
and paint these walls in pitchfork red

I will avenge my ghost with every breath I take
I'm coming back from the dead and I'll take you home with me
I'm taking back the life you stole

This hole that you put me in
wasn't deep enough
and I'm climbing out right now
your running out of places to hide from me
when you go
just know that I will remember you
if living was the hardest part
we'll then one day be together
and in the end we'll fall apart
just as the leaves changing colors
and then I will be with you
I will be there one last time now

when you go
just know that I will remember you

I lost my fear of falling
I will be with you
I will be with you

p.s. you guys should check it out!


----------



## firedancer

I've been listening to Jeremy Camp alot lately.

*Trust In You*, Album: Carried Me: Worship Project

When I can't see You I know You're there
When I can't feel You I will not fear
I will trust in You and I will not be afraid.
When the battle is close at hand
Though You're with me and help me stand
I will trust in You and I will not be afraid.

I will not be afraid
I will not be afraid
I will trust in you
I will trust in you
I will trust in you

When the darkness is close at hand
And I'm running against the wind
I will trust in you and I will not be afraid.
When I'm standing upon that shore
All the battles I've gone before
I will trust in you, and I will not be afraid.

'Cuz I will not be afraid
I will not be afraid
I will trust in you
I will trust in you
I will trust in you
I will trust in you
I will trust in you
I will trust in you
I will trust in you

'Cuz I will not be afraid
I will not be afraid
'Cuz I will not be afraid
I will not (whoaho) be afraid
will trust in you
I will trust in you
I will trust in you
I willl trust in you
I will trust in you
I will trust in you.

*Even When*, Album: Restored

You know and you see, the times of my defeat
When I fail to realize your kindness reaches
Through all my fragile fears
Of wasting any years
I see you go beyond my silent feelings
Even when I wrote my life away
You still receive me
Even when I wrote my life away
You still receive me
You took this fading head and softened
Every part
I'll rest in light of what you've promised to me
Even when I wrote my life away
You still receive me
Even when I wrote my life away
You still receive me
I'll always stay strong because I feel you holding on now
To you I belong and I know
And you heal me&#8230; (3x)
Even when I wrote my life away
You still receive me (3X)


----------



## Caedmon

*Pedro The Lion, "Helicopter"*

I want to fly this helicopter.
And will it be enough?

Me and my wings are very fragile.
And is that what you want?

And I'm so scared that I might crash this bird.
I feel like such a little girl.
This time there is no net to catch me when I fall.
Jesus, please protect me now.

I do the thing that I don't want to.
I am so very tired.

My thoughts have wings and they don't obey me.
What's a boy to do?

And I'm so scared that I might crash this bird.
I feel like such a little jerk.
This time there is no net to catch me when I jump.
Jesus, please forgive me now.

Please have this burden.
Please have this burden.
Please have this burden.
Please have this bird.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Jeremy Camp, "Walk by Faith"

Would I believe you when you say 
Your hand will guide my every way 
Will I receive the words You say 
Every moment of every day 

Chorus:
Well I will walk by faith 
Even when I cannot see 
Well because this broken road 
Prepares Your will for me 

Help me to win my endless fears 
You've been so faithful for all my years 
With the one breath You make me new 
Your grace covers all I do

yeah, yeah , yeah, yeah, ya

Chorus

Well I'm broken- but I still see Your face 
Well You've spoken- pouring Your words of grace 

Chorus

Well hallelujah, hallelu 
(I will walk by faith) 
Well hallelujah, hallelu 
(I will walk by faith) 

I will walk, I will walk, I will walk by faith 
I will, I will, I will walk by faith


----------



## firedancer

Mercy Me

*Undone*, from album: Undone

No apologies
For who I'm meant to be
The only thing that matters is
I am free
When I am overwhelmed
Holding pieces of my heart
When I feel my world
Start to fall apart

To the cross I run
Holding high my chains undone
Now I am finally free
Free to be what I've become
Undone

Even in defeat
The face of tragedy
Still you'd have to say that
I found victory
In brokenness comes beauty
Divine fragility
Reminding me of nail scarred hands
Reaching out for me

To the cross I run
Holding high my chains undone
Now I am finally free
Free to be what I've become

To the cross I run
Holding high my chains undone
Now I am finally free
Free to be what I've become
Undone

Hallelujah I'm undone!

To the cross I run
Holding high my chains undone
Now I am finally free
Free to be what I've become

To the cross I run
Holding high my chains undone
Now I am finally free
Free to be what I've become
Undone

To the cross I run
To be what I've become
And I'm undone


----------



## GraceLikeRain

David Phelps, "God Will Take Care of You"

You don’t say a word, but I know you’re so afraid
Trying hard to take a step of faith
You’re so confused and you’re so alone
Standing face to face with the unknown

Every need you have God already knows about it
Still He longs to hear from you
I believe if you put your trust in Him
That is where the road of faith begins

(Chorus)
Cause if His eye is on the sparrow when it comes to me and you
There is no place He won’t go
And nothing He won’t do
Like a mother cradles a child
His grace covers us somehow
So whatever you go through
God will take care of you

Change is never easy; it’s just part of living
There’s so much more that we can see
A higher place so far above it all
Is ours when we’re faithful to His call

Chorus

We don’t know
We don’t have to understand
The how’s, the why’s, the when’s
Give it all to Him

Chorus


----------



## Caedmon

*Pedro the Lion, "Magazine"*

This line is metaphysical
And on the one side, on the one side
The bad half live in wickedness
And on the other side, on the other side
The good half live in arrogance
And there's a steep slope
With a short rope
This line is metaphysical
And there's a steady flow
Moving to and fro

Oh, look you earned your wings
Are you an angel, now
Or a vulture
Constantly hovering over
Waiting for a big mistake

Oh, my God, what have I done?
Oh, my God, what have I done?

Wouldn't you love to be
On the cover of a magazine?
Healthy skin, perfect teeth
Designed to hide what lies beneath

I feel the darkness growing stronger
As you cram light down my throat
How does that work out for you
In your holy quest to be above reproach?

*Nickel Creek, "The Hand Song"*

The boy only wanting to give mother something,
And all of her roses had bloomed.

Looking at him as he came rushing in,
without knowing her roses were doomed.

All she could see were some thorns buried deep,
And tears that he cried as she tended his wounds.

And she knew it was love
it was what she could understand.
He was showing his love and that's how he hurt his hands.

He still remembers that night as a child, on his mothers knee.
She held him close and she opened her Bible, and quietly started to read.

Then seeing a picture of Jesus, he cried out:
"Mama he's got some scars like me!"

And he knew it was love, 
it was what he could understand.
He was showing his love, and that's how he hurt his hands.

Now the boy is grown and moved out on his own.
When Uncle Sam comes along.
A foreign affair, but our young men are there.
And luck had his number drawn.

It wasn't that long till our hero was gone, he gave to a friend what he learned from the cross.

But they knew it was love, 
it one they could understand.
He was showing his love, and that's how he hurt his hands.

It was one they could understand.
He was showing his love, and that's how he hurt his hands.


----------



## Maslow

Ripple - Grateful Dead

If my words did glow with the gold of sunshine
And my tunes were played on the harp unstrung,
Would you hear my voice come thru the music,
Would you hold it near as it were your own?

It’s a hand-me-down, the thoughts are broken,
Perhaps they’re better left unsung.
I don’t know, don’t really care
Let there be songs to fill the air.

Ripple in still water,
When there is no pebble tossed,
Nor wind to blow.

Reach out your hand if your cup be empty,
If your cup is full may it be again,
Let it be known there is a fountain,
That was not made by the hands of men.

There is a road, no simple highway,
Between the dawn and the dark of night,
And if you go no one may follow,
That path is for your steps alone.

Ripple in still water,
When there is no pebble tossed,
Nor wind to blow.

But if you fall you fall alone,
If you should stand then who’s to guide you?
If I knew the way I would take you home.


----------



## kiwi_44

Here is a song I have written. Not completely done but here is the work in progress. I am in a christian band called Furious Glow. I play the drums. If you want to here some of our stuff go to http://www.angelfire.com/rock3/furiousglow.

This song is called "Idle Conversations"

"Falling short, failing those you hate to fail
never quite being who I want to be
Why does it seem like I'm making way
Then my short fallings hit me in the face

What is this thing that is stopping me
that makes idle conversations abundant
the democract that is me
can't decide which way is up

Idle conversations
they're mocking me
letting me know who I can't be
Practice makes perfect?
Not in this story it seems

The age old question "who am I"
The inquiry that fits me well
The thing most longed for can I not have?
This idle conversation will it last?"

This song is pretty much about SAD. I think this song will eventually be broken into a 2 part deal, you know 2 songs. As God helps me grow stronger through SAD, I will write another one. This is more of a realization song.


----------



## xx this isnt real xx

*i struggle with forward motion...*

i've been listening to these songs a lot lately. they're from relient k's album, two lefts don't make a right... but three do.

*I Am Understood?*

sometimes it's embarrassing to talk to you
to hold a conversation with the only one who sees right through
this version of myself
i try to hide behind
i'll bury my face because my disgrace will leave me terrified

and sometimes i'm so thankful for your loyalty
your love regardless of the mistakes i make will spoil me
my confidence is, in a sense, a gift you've given me
and i'm satisfied to realize you're all i'll ever need

you looked into my life
and never stopped
and you're thinking all my thoughts
are so simple but so beautiful
and you recite my words right back to me
before i even speak
you let me know, i am understood

and sometimes i spend my time
just trying to escape
i work so hard, so desperately, in an attempt to create space
cause i want distance from the utmost important thing i know
i see your love, then turn my back, and beg for you to go

you looked into my life
and never stopped
and you're thinking all my thoughts
are so simple but so beautiful
and you recite my words right back to me
before i even speak
you let me know, i am understood

you're the only one who understands
completely
you're the only one who knows me yet still loves completely

and sometimes the place i'm at is at a loss for words
if i think of something worthy, i know that it's already yours
and through the times i've faded and you've outlined me again
you've just patiently waited, to bring me back and then

you looked into my life
and never stopped
and you're thinking all my thoughts
are so simple but so beautiful
and you recite my words right back to me
before i even speak
you let me know, i am understood

the noise has broken my defense
let me embrace salvaction
your voice has broken my defense
let me embrace salvation

the noise has broken my defense
let me embrace salvaction
your voice has broken my defense
let me embrace salvation

the noise has broken my defense
let me embrace salvaction
your voice has broken my defense
let me embrace salvation

your voice has broken my defense
let me embrace salvation
let me embrace
let me embrace salvation

*Getting Into You*

when i made up my mind
and my heart along with that
to live not for myself
but yet for God
somebody said
"do you know what you are getting yourself into?"

when i finally ironed out
all of my priorities
and asked God to remove the doubt
that makes me unsure of these
things i ask myself
i ask myself
"do you know what you are getting yourself into?"

i'm getting into you
because you got to me
in a way words can't describe
i'm getting into you
because i've got to be
you're essential to survive
i'm going to love you with my life

when he looked at me and said
"i kind of view you as a son"
and for a second our eyes met
and i met that with a question
"do you know what you are getting yourself into?"

i'm getting into you
because you got to me
in a way words can't describe
i'm getting into you
because i've got to be
you're essential to survive
i'm going to love you with my life

i've been a liar and i'll never amount to
the kind of person you deserve to worship you
you say you will not dwell on what i did but rather what i do you say
"i love you and that's what you are getting yourself into"

i'm getting into you (getting into you)
because you got to me (because you got to me)
in a way words can't describe
i'm getting into you (getting into you)
because i've got to be (because i've got to be)
you're essential to survive
i'm going to love you with my life

i'm getting into you (getting into you)
because you got to me (because you got to me)
in a way words can't describe
i'm getting into you (getting into you)
because i've got to be (because i've got to be)
you're essential to survive
i'm going to love you with my life

you said "i love you and that's what you're getting yourself into"


----------



## --shybaby--

This has some really good words tp it and its amazing. Its one of my favorite songs and favorite band. I am also into the christian rock n stuff. Its awesome! i am a DJ at a radio station here called 91.3, the edge. its a christian radio station, and we play al kinds of chistian music. u guyz shud sheck out the website. http://www.christianhitradio.net here my song! 
I know by: seventh day slumber

Wonder what can be so bad
That it makes you want to die
I wonder what could be so tragic
Makes you want to take your life
You have your Savior on the cross
While you sit on the throne
Put yourself up on that cross
Put your Savior on the throne

And I know it's hard to take what's happening
And I know life is tough sometimes
And I know it seems like there's no hope for you
And I know your life is worth more than you can see

It's hard to see beyond your pain
When you feel so dead inside
It's hard to see what you've been given
It's hard to find the hope in life

And I know it's hard to take what's happening
And I know life is tough sometimes
And I know it seems like there's no hope for you
And I know your life is worth more than you can see

And I say look at Jesus' hands
Those scars are there for you
You know He understands 
What you're going through


----------



## Caedmon

I really love this song. It's very simple but very beautiful.

*Pedro The Lion, "Diamond Ring"*

You said that you would not love me last Summer.
And you said that you would not love me last Spring.
But I hoped that you would change your mind by Autumn
Especially when I bought that diamond ring.

But you still said no
You wouldn't have me.
You still said no, no, no.

I heard that you'd been sleeping with your old friends
And I heard when each one left and broke your heart.
I told you then that I would never leave you
And I told you that I loved you from the start.

But you still said no
You would not have me.
You still said no, no, no...

And even though you haven't any answers
You still think that you don't need anyone
To save you from the mess that you've created.
And even when I gave my only Son
You still said no
You wouldn't have me.
You still said no, no, no.


----------



## TruSeeker777

I listen to this song every morning before I leave for work. It's like my heart cry to God...


Faith
by Jason Upton

Let faith arise O Lord, let faith arise. In the deepest parts of my being O Lord
In the most broken parts of me O Lord. Where friends have failed me Lord 
Let my faith arise. Where loved ones have failed me Lord let my faith arise
Where heroes have failed me Lord let my faith arise...Let my faith arise...
Let my faith arise...Let my faith arise...

I say no to the discouragement that keeps me down. I say no to the things that 
Keep me back from You. And this broken heart inside of me, broken in so many pieces 
By so many circumstances, I say no to just letting it stay that way
Cuz I'm learning to trust that it's not You that hurt me. I'm learning to believe that 
It's not You that deserted me. I'm believing that You still love me, brokeness and all.

I'm believing that You've got a plan for me. I'm believing that You will restore me
I believe that You will awaken my soul and let, let faith arise again, I believe, 
I believe like a little child again.

I'm gonna dance in my trust in You O Lord. I'm gonna dance in my love for You O Lord
I'm gonna laugh again, I'm gonna cry again. I'm gonna have joy, joy on the inside 
And when circumstances around me try to pull me down I'm gonna believe in that faith again.

Cuz You're my Creator, You're my Comfort. You're the One that will never desert me
So Daddy I raise my hands up to You Lord, I raise my hands up to You O Lord
And I dance with my feet, I dance with my feet and I say come and, come and hold me Lord.

Cuz I'm learning to trust You with the faith of a child. Trust You with the faith of a child
And have joy again like a child. And I'm not gonna let it come down.
I'm not gonna let those bullets come down, come down and hurt me no more
Cuz I'm raising up the shield of faith and the sword of the Lord.

I'm believing on Your word Lord, I'm trusting in the words that You said
And I'm waiting on You, I'm waiting on You.

And I'm rejoicing in the fact that the bible says that You are my Victorious Warrior
You're the One who fights for me. I don't have to fight anymore
You're the One that fights for me O Lord. My faith is rising...my faith is rising...my faith is rising.

I can see You again Lord. I can see You on the horizon of my life O Lord
I can see Your sun, it's rising up, it's rising up. And I don't have to be discouraged anymore
And I don't have to fight this loneliness anymore. Cuz You're in my life, You're in my life
More than anyone could ever be.

Father, we're building a relationship again just me and You. We're building a relationship 
Just me and You. It's not about the job I have, It's not about the friends I have
It's not about the house I have or the social status I have. It's about me and You, 
We're building a relationship again Just me and You
Cuz You're building my faith up again.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Steven Curtis Chapman~ "More to This Life"

Today I watched in silence as people passed me by,
And I strained to see if there was something hidden in their eyes;
But they all looked at me as if to say
Life just goes on.

The old familiar story told in different ways,
Make the most of your own journey from the cradle to the grave;
Dream your dreams tomorrow because today
Life must go on.

CHORUS
But there’s more to this life than living and dying,
More than just trying to make it through the day;
More to this life, more than these eyes alone can see,
And there’s more than this life alone can be.

Tonight he lies in silence staring into space,
And looks for ways to make tomorrow better than today,
But in the morning light it looks the same;
Life just goes on.

He takes care of his family, he takes care of his work,
And every Sunday morning he takes his place at the church;
And somehow he still feels a need to search,
But life just goes on.

(chorus)

So where do we start to find every part
Of what makes this life complete;
If we turn our eyes to Jesus we’ll find
Life’s true beginning is there at the cross where He died.
He died to bring us . . .

(chorus)


----------



## Caedmon

A beautiful little song that I think we can all relate to:

*Caedmon's Call, "Table For Two"*

Danny and I spent another late night over pancakes.
Talks about soccer and how every man's just the same.
We made speculation on the who's and the when's of our futures.
And how everyone's lonely but still we just couldn't complain.

And how we just hate being alone.
Could I have missed my only chance?
And now I'm just wasting my time
By looking around.

But you know, I know better
I'm not gonna worry 'bout nothin'.
'Cause if the birds and the flowers survive, then I'll make it okay.
And given the chance and a rock, see which one breaks a window
And see which one keeps me up all night and into the day.

Because I'm so scared of being alone
That I forget what house I live in
And that it's not my job to wait by the phone
For her to call.

This day's been crazy, but everything's happened on schedule:
From the rain and the cold, to the drink that I spilled on my shirt.
'Cause you knew how you'd save me before I fell dead in the garden
And you knew this day long before you made me out of dirt.

And you know the plans that you have for me.
And you can't plan the ends and not plan the means.
And so I suppose I just need some peace
Just to get me to sleep.


----------



## TruSeeker777

Matthew West - More
From the album Happy

Take a look at the mountain
Stretching a mile high
Take a look at the ocean
Far as your eye can see
And think of me

Take a look at the desert
Do you feel like a grain of sand?
I am with you wherever
Where you go is where I am

And I'm always thinking of you
Take a look round you
I'm spelling it out one by one

CHORUS:
I love you more than the sun
And the stars that I taught how to shine
You are mine, and you shine for me too
I love you yesterday and today and tomorrow
I'll say it again and again
I love your more

Just a face in the city
Just a tear on a crowded street
But you are one in a million
And you belong to me

And I want you to know
That I'm not letting go
Even when you come undone

Repeat Chorus

I love you more, yeah
Shine for me
Shine for me
Shine, you shine, you shine for me

Repeat Chorus

I love you more than the sun
And the stars that I taught how to shine
You are mine, and you shine for me too
I love you yesterday and today through the joy and the pain,
I'll say it again and again
I love you more
I love you more
I see you, and I made you
And I love you more than you can imagine
More than you can fathom
I love you more than the sun
And you shine for me


----------



## mystic2102

*Re: 4 of my favorite songs*



Erica said:


> *"Dare You To Move"- Switchfoot*
> 
> welcome to the planet
> welcome to existence
> everyone's here (everyone's here)
> everybody's watching you now
> everybody waits for you now
> what happens next? (what happens next?)
> 
> i dare you to move (i dare you to move)
> i dare you to lift yourself off of the floor
> i dare you to move (i dare you to move)
> like today never happened
> today never happened before
> welcome to the fallout
> welcome to resistance
> the tension is here (the tension is here)
> between who you are and who you could be
> 
> (chorus)
> 
> maybe redemption has stories to tell
> maybe forgiveness is right where you fell
> where can you run to escape from yourself?
> Where you gonna go?
> Where you gonna go?
> salvation is here


I love this song - I didn't know Switchfoot was a Christian Band. My niece told me and I liked the song alot more after that.


----------



## Mork

*Simple Man by Lynyrd Skynyrd*

Mama told me when I was young
Come sit beside me, my only son
And listen closely to what I say.
And if you do this
It will help you some sunny day.
Take your time... don't live too fast,
Troubles will come and they will pass.
Go find a woman and you'll find love,
And don't forget son,
There is someone up above.

(chorus)
And be a simple kind of man.
Be something you love and understand.
Be a simple kind of man.
Won't you do this for me son,
If you can?

Forget your lust for the rich man's gold
All that you need is in your soul,
And you can do this if you try.
All that I want for you my son,
Is to be satisfied.

(chorus)

Boy, don't you worry... you'll find yourself.
Follow you heart and nothing else.
And you can do this if you try.
All I want for you my son,
Is to be satisfied.

(chorus)


----------



## stillwaters

I wasnt sure where to put this,
so I guess here is where it fell,

this is a short movies, on struggles, by cry of the Spirit, from
mountains wings...

http://www.cryofthespirit.com/nottoday.html

debs


----------



## Caedmon

Time to resurrect this thread with an old favorite of mine:

*Pedro the Lion, "Whole"*

A hole that big, I'd never seen before
In the tummy of a good ol' boy who always wanted more.
Then just yesterday I saw him satisfied.
It seems he'd met the Hole-fixin' man, much to his surprise

_chorus:_
But are you for real?
Mr. Hole-fixin' man
You fixed my friend, can You fix me?
Hey Mr. Hole-fixin' man,
I'm as broken as a boy can be.
I'm as broken as a boy can be
So how about fixin' me?

And all the charms that were never enough.
It seems the hole was always twice as big,
No matter what it was.
But to see him now is almost to believe
That maybe Mr. Hole-fixin' man might have what I need.

Mr. Hole-fixin' man
He says You died on calvary.
Hey Mr. Hole-fixin' man
If You've got proof, I will believe.
So how about fixin' me?
Won't You please
Won't You please
Start by fixin' me
Start by fixin' me?


----------



## brokenlight

*Casting Crowns~Voice of Truth*

Oh what I would do to have 
The kind of faith it takes 
To climb out of this boat I'm in 
Onto the crashing waves

To step out of my comfort zone 
Into the realm of the unknown where Jesus is 
And He's holding out His hand

But the waves are calling out my name 
And they laugh at me 
Reminding me of all the times 
I've tried before and failed 
The waves they keep on telling me 
Time and time again. 'Boy, you'll never win!' 
'You'll never win!'

Chorus: 
But the voice of truth tells me a different story 
The voice of truth says, 'Do not be afraid!' 
The voice of truth says, 'This is for My glory' 
Out of all the voices calling out to me 
I will choose to listen and believe the voice of truth

Oh what I would do to have 
The kind of strength it takes to stand before a giant 
With just a sling and a stone 
Surrounded by the sound of a thousand warriors 
Shaking in their armor 
Wishing they'd have had the strength to stand

But the giant's calling out my name 
And he laughs at me 
Reminding me of all the times
I've tried before and failed 
The giant keeps on telling me 
Time and time again. 'Boy you'll never win!' 
'You'll never win!'

But the stone was just the right size 
To put the giant on the ground 
And the waves they don't seem so high 
From on top of them lookin' down 
I will soar with the wings of eagles 
When I stop and listen to the sound of Jesus 
Singing over me

I will choose to listen and believe the voice of truth

*Petra~First Love*

Sometimes I feel I'm pulled in so many wrong directions 
Sometimes I feel the world seducing my affections 
It's not that I don't know the way 
It's just a heart that's prone to stray 
But with my weaknesses admitted 
You will keep all that I've committed 
So I commit my heart to You 
My First Love

First Love - First Love 
My soul longs after You 
First Love - First Love 
I want my heart to stay so true 
Because You first loved me 
Jesus You will always be 
You will always be 
My First Love

It's taken me some time to try to comprehend 
A love that doesn't change - a love without an end 
A love that keeps forgiving 
A love of sacrifice and giving 
I delight myself in You 
My First Love

If I ever lack endurance 
I remember Your assurance 
That Your only banner over me is love 
If my heart begins to waiver 
Woo me back, my loving Savior 
Woo me back till I return to my First Love

*Love Song For A Savior~Jars Of Clay*

In open fields of wild flowers,
she breathes the air and flies away
She thanks her Jesus for the daises and the roses
in no simple language
Someday she'll understand the meaning of it all
He's more than the laughter or the stars in the heavens
As close a heartbeat or a song on her lips
Someday she'll trust Him and learn how to see Him
Someday He'll call her and she will come running
and fall in His arms and the tears will fall down and she'll pray,

"I want to fall in love with You"

Sitting silent wearing Sunday best
The sermon echoes through the walls
A great salvation through it calls to the people
who stare into nowhere, and can't feel the chains on their souls

He's more than the laughter or the stars in the heavens
As close a heartbeat or a song on our lips
Someday we'll trust Him and learn how to see Him
Someday He'll call us and we will come running
and fall in His arms and the tears will fall down and we'll pray,

"I want to fall in love with You"

It seems too easy to call you "Savior",
Not close enough to call you "God"
So as I sit and think of words I can mention
to show my devotion

"I want to fall in love with You"

"my heart beats for You"

I was trying to find the lyrics to Ball and Chain by Susan Ashton, but haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## Caedmon

brokenlight said:


> *Love Song For A Savior~Jars Of Clay*


... A great song...

Here's one that is almost autobiographical for me. It pretty well sums up my depression and anxiety within a spiritual context:

*Caedmon's Call, "Stupid Kid"*

I think this place is swell.
There's much familiar here.
I get my laundry done.
I haven't gotten phone calls in years.

When I'm feelin tired,
I can turn off all the lights.
With no one knockin on the door
Pretend I'm not alive, but,

Daddy, it's Saturday
And I don't wanna go outside
And mow the grass today.

Say would you love me just as much
If I was just your stupid kid?
I said would you love me just as much
If I was just your stupid kid?

Well they tell me that I'm bright.
Sometimes I think they're right.
But I guess I will never know,
'Cause I won't go outside.

Some days it's just so hot,
And others it's so cold.
Too much exposure to the sun
Will just make me look old.

But Daddy, it's Saturday
And I don't wanna go outside
And mow the grass today.

Said, would you love me just as much
If I was just your stupid kid?
Say, would you love me just as much
If I was just your stupid kid?

Well isn't it Saturday?
Sure feels like Saturday.
So wake me Saturday.
Daddy, it's Saturday.

Well my watch is off
To things I never seen.
With these walls higher than the cost of opportunity.

'Cause I'm too big for my bed,
And I've outgrown my shoes.
But my fear of leaving
Is the one thing just can't lose.

But Daddy, it's Saturday
And I don't wanna go outside
And mow the grass today.

Say, would you love me just as much
If I went out and got a job?
If I never left your house?
If I never matter much more?
I'm just your stupid kid.

Would I love me just as much
If I was just your stupid kid?


----------



## brokenlight

Yeah, that is a beautiful song (Love Song For A Savior). 
I can definitely see what you are saying about the lyrics to "Stupid Kid". That does sound like a mix of depression/anxiety and a longing for acceptance. Okay, last one!  I actually found the words to "Ball and Chain" on askjeeves.

*Susan Ashton~Ball And Chain*

In the middle of the night, wakened by the wind 
Or was it something from my past, come to call again? 
It was the presence of the pain that I could not escape 
And it wrapped around my soul like a ball and chain

CHORUS: 
All of us have a heartache, all of us have been stained 
All of us long for freedom, but there's only one who can break 
This ball and chain

In the middle of the night, wakened by the wind 
Or did I hear it call my name like a faithful friend? 
It was the presence of the peace that I could not escape 
And it wrapped around my soul like a warm embrace

(Chorus)

Facing all my fears knowing that He's near 
I stand tall, healing as His tears wash my lonely years 
He calls to me in the middle of the night

(Chorus 2x)

...But there's only one who can break 
There's only one who can break 
There's only one who can break this ball and chain


----------



## M.L. Joynes

I love Building 429, Overflow, and Jeremy Camp. I've been listening to his c.d. "Restored" over and over. This song has been speaking alot to me.

My Desire

You want to be real. 
You want to be empty inside. 
You want to be someone laying down your pride.
You want to be someone someday.
Then lay it all down before the King.

You want to be whole.
You want to have purpose inside.
You want to have virtue and purify your mind. 
You want to be set free today
Then lay it all down before the King.

This is my desire
This is my return
This is my desire 
To be used by you.

You want to be real
You want to be emptied inside
And I know my heart is to feel you near
And I know my life 
It's to do your will


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Mark Schultz~ "He Will Carry Me"...one of my fav songs right now. 
I call, You hear me
I've lost it all
And it's more than I can bear
I feel so empty
You're strong
I'm weary
I'm holdin' on
But I feel like givin' in
But still You're with me

Chorus:
And even though I'm walkin' through
The valley of the shadow
I will hold tight to the hand of Him
Whose love will comfort me
And when all hope is gone
And I've been wounded in the battle
He is all the strength that I will ever need
He will carry me

I know I'm broken
But You alone
Can mend this heart of mine
You're always with me

Chorus

And even though I feel so lonely
Like I've never been before
You never said it would be easy
But You said you'd see me through 
The storm

Chorus



brokenlight said:


> *Casting Crowns~Voice of Truth*


I really like that song.


----------



## Caedmon

Really great song. Well duh, I mean they have good taste in band names. :b

*Caedmon's Call, "The Emptiest Day"*

They say You live in hospitals and trenches
And towers in the sky.
And I'm not dying or fighting in any wars
Except on the inside.

The only thing I need is a void that You can fill,
And I jump ship and run even further in Your will.

I am looking for the well that won't run dry,
The rest that weary thoughts cannot deny.
When You wrap your arms around me
I can walk away or face the emptiest day.

The words I find impossible to mention
Are written on a star.
They say that I can find You in a flower
But I need You in the car.

The optimism of my youth is dead and gone,
But I'll save these speculations for another time and song.

And life is only perceived through chemicals and emotion.
But love, Love is the island that overgrows the ocean.


----------



## brokenlight

Did I say "last one" last time I posted? :lol I have another one I would like to post:

*Toby Mac~Irene*

Hush little baby don't you cry 
Daddy's gonna sing you a lullaby 
Everything's gonna be alright 
The Lord's gonna answer your prayer tonight 
Hush little baby don't you cry 
Daddy's gonna sing you a lullaby 
Everything's gonna be alright 
The Lord's gonna answer your prayer

Last night you had a dream you was the homecoming queen 
Today you're 18, happy birthday Irene 
Quit school you had to drop out to raise your little child 
Doesn't seem to be anyone around 
You got to reach up to touch rock bottom 
The powers that be keep you downtrodden 
Daughter of Zion, I heard your prayer 
Just cast your cares and please beware of snakes 
They come in all shapes and sizes 
Tempt you, put scales on your eyelids

Don't waste your sorrows 
They'll give you strength... tomorrow 
Your Calvary's about to come so 
Keep your head up, don't you ever let up 
This storm will pass you be ready for the next one

Hey little girl with the pressures of the world on your shoulders, 
don't say that it's over 
I heard your prayers, 
just cast your cares 
And I'll be there so don't you fear (2x)

CHORUS

Irene I carried you when you was too weak to walk 
I took to you when you gave your heart to God 
Faithful and true, 
that's what I'll always be to you 
Believe in you, 
believe in Me and these mountains have to move 
You have dreams and aspirations 
I knew you before creation 
Your foundation's solid 
I will build you a palace, 
restore your soul 
You'll be up for any challenge 
Many storms are on the way 
better sharpen your faith 
Count the cost, 
take up your cross 
And wear it every day 
Rest in Me and I will give you strength 
Blessed is she, Irene who seeks my face

Hey little girl with the pressures of the world on your shoulders, 
don't say that it's over 
I heard your prayers, 
just cast your cares 
And I'll be there so don't you fear (2x)

CHORUS

Everything's gonna be alright, Everything's gonna be alright, Everything's gonna be alright, be alright, be alright

Father I'm stronger I said 
Father I'm stronger I said 
Father I'm stronger than when I first believed

Father I'm stronger I said 
Father I'm stronger I said 
Father I'm stronger than when I first believed

I said Hey little girl with the pressures of the world on your shoulders, 
don't say that it's over

I said Hey little girl with the pressures of the world on your shoulders, 
don't say that it's over I heard your prayers, 
just cast your cares 
And I'll be there so don't you fear

CHORUS

The Lord's gonna answer your prayer 
The Lord's gonna answer your prayer

* Um :um this song seems so much shorter when you're listening to it, than it appears seeing all of the lyrics printed out. Sorry, everyone!


----------



## firedancer

I recently saw Jeremy Camp in concert. If anyone is able to see him - I highly recommend it. The best Christian music concert I have ever been too!


----------



## brokenlight

Amy Grant ~ Love Has A Hold On Me

I have found a perfect mystery
Love has a hold on me
Long before my life had come to be
Love had a hold on me
Love has a hold on me

Where do I come from
Where does life mean
Is it not to know the one who made me

As I’m looking down the road ahead
Love has a hold on me
Someday when I breathe my dying breath
Love has a hold on me
Love has a hold on me

Where will I go
When this life is through
Back into the light that made me and you

Love has a hold on me
Something opened up my eyes to see
Love has a hold on me
Love has a hold on me

I don’t have answers to all the questions
Running inside of my mind
But I can’t help believe that
Understanding comes in time

Love has a hold on me
Something opened up my eyes to see
Love has a hold on me
Love has a hold on me

If I run, if I hide, I know inside
Your love has a hold on me
Tell me yes, tell me no, my heart will follow
Your love has a hold on me

If I run, if I hide
Your love has a hold on me
Your love has a hold on me
Your love has a hold on me
Hold on me


----------



## M.L. Joynes

I just recently went to a Switchfoot concert. I t was the best concert I'd been to in a long time. Loved it!!!!


----------



## TruSeeker777

I AM
by Mark Schultz

I AM the Maker of the Heavens 
I AM the Bright and Morning Star 
I AM the Breath of all Creation 
Who always was 
And is to come 

I AM the One who walked on water 
I AM the One who calmed the seas 
I AM the Miracles and Wonders 
So come and see 
And follow Me 
You will know 

chorus: 
I AM the Fount of Living Water 
The Risen Son of Man 
The Healer of the Broken 
And when you cry 
I AM your Savior and Redeemer 
Who bore the sins of man 
The Author and Perfecter 
Beginning and the End 
I AM 

I AM the Spirit deep inside you 
I AM the Word upon your heart 
I AM the One who even knew you 
Before your birth 
Before you were 

chorus 

Bridge: 
Before the Earth (I AM) 
The universe (I AM) 
In every heart (I AM) 
Oh, where you are (I AM) 
The Lord of Lords (I AM) 
The King of Kings (I AM) 
The Holy Lamb (I AM) 
Above all things 

chorus: 
Yes, I AM Almighty God, your Father 
The Risen Son of Man 
The Healer of the Broken 
And when you cry 
I AM Your Savior and Redeemer 
Who bore the sins of man 
The Author and Perfecter 
Beginning and the End 
I AM


----------



## GraceLikeRain

TruSeeker777 said:


> I AM
> by Mark Schultz


I really like this song and many of his other songs. He puts so much emotion into his music. His song, Closer to You, makes me cry.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

firedancer said:


> I recently saw Jeremy Camp in concert. If anyone is able to see him - I highly recommend it. The best Christian music concert I have ever been too!


I will have to try and go to one of his concerts if he is ever in my area.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Mark Harris~ The Line Between the Two
A beginning and an ending, dates upon a stone 
But the moment in the middle is how we will be known 
Cause what defines us can be found within a line 
Finding reason for our time 

chorus: 
And the years go by, how they seem to fly 
They’ll all be over soon 
When our life is done, did we live and love 
The way we wanted to 
Cause everyday that we leave behind 
Goes on to tell the truth 
Of how we lived in the line between the two 
The line between the two 

Will I walk straight, will I be true 
Will I finish strong 
Will I stand up for the moment 
When I could right a wrong 
Because the legacy we have will never change 
It’s how we spend our days 

chorus 

I could live a life for just myself 
Or I could live a life for someone else 
But I’ll live and die just to hear 
You say 
Well done my son come and be with Me 

chorus




Mark Harris~ For the First Time
I was waiting for a push, waiting for a sign 
Waiting for the perfect moment to arrive 
Steady as a clock, caught between the line 
Living for myself until I realized 
There’s too much life You’ve given me 
To let it slip away 

Chorus: 
I’m ready to live, ready to breathe 
Ready to take in everything 
I’m ready to love, ready to shine 
Ready to live this life of mine 
I’m ready to jump, ready to fly for the first time 

I want to take a dive, I want to take a chance 
I want to make the most of every day I have 
I want to be alive, I want to be a man 
‘Cause being wild at heart is really who I am 

You’ve put these dreams inside of me 
So what can hold them back 

Chorus: 

I can feel it 
Being pushed by Bigger Hands 
You have saved me 
You have made me who I am 

Chorus:


----------



## GraceLikeRain

In Your Care~ 4Him

Sleep Mary Sleep I Will Be There Soon 
Entering Earth Through Your Precious Womb 
My Child Oh My Mother of Earth 
Give Me the Gift of Birth

Sleep Joseph Sleep May You Dream of Love 
And Peace to the Earth Through Your 
Newborn Son 
Oh Raise Me With Honor and Pride 
I Will Stand By Your Side

Chorus 
And I’ll Be in Your Care 
Safely Harbored There 
My Heavenly Host Will Follow Me Close 
But Always Remember, Please Be Aware 
I Will Be in Your Care

Now Israel Oh My Chosen One 
The Prophets Foretold That This Day 
Would Come 
I Pray You Will Know I’m Your King 
Salvation Is What I Bring

Repeat Chorus

Bridge 
Care For Me and Shelter Me in Childhood 
Knowing That Someday I’ll Have to Go 
And Though It May Seem Hopeless, 
When I’m Hanging On the Tree 
You Can Know For Certain I’ll Return 
But, Until Then Oh, Oh

Chorus

You’ll Be in My Care 
Safely Harbored There 
My Heavenly Host Will Follow You Close 
But Always Remember, Please Be Aware 
You Will Be in My Care

You’ll Be in My Care, 
You Will Be, You’ll Be In, You’ll Be in My Care 
Yes, You Will, You Will Be 
You Will Be, You’ll Be In, You’ll Be in My Care


----------



## brokenlight

I'll Lead You Home: Michael W. Smith and Wayne Kirkpatrick

Wandering the road of desperate life
Aimlessly beneath the barren sky
Leave it to me
I'll lead you home
So afraid that you will not be found
It won't be long before your sun goes down
Just leave it to me
I'll lead you home

Chorus:
Hear me calling
Hear me calling
Just leave it to me - I'll lead you home

A troubled mind and a doubter's heart
You wonder how you ever got this far
Leave it to me, I'll lead you home

Vultures of darkness ate the crumbs you left
And you got no way to retrace your steps
Just leave it to me
I'll lead you home

Chorus 2:
Hear me calling
Hear me calling
You're lost and alone
Leave it to me
I'll lead you home

Chorus 2

So let it go and turn it over to
The one who chose to give his life for you
Leave it to me
I'll lead you home

So let it go and turn it over to
The one who chose to give his life for you
Just leave it to me
I'll lead you home
Leave it to me
I'll lead you home


Father: Dallas Holm

Father, Father, is there no other way
Father, Father, I know not what to pray
I’ve always sought to do Thy will
And that is my desire still
But why do I feel so alone
Such sorrow I have never known

Father, Father, is there no other way
Father, Father, I know not what to pray
Is there a way that you can see
To let this cup pass from me
But even while I spoke those words
Deep in my heart Your voice I heard

Father, Father, there is no other way
Father, Father, I’ll do Your will today


Make Me a Channel of Your Peace
Composer: Sebastian Temple

Make me a channel of your peace. 
Where there is hatred let me bring your 
love. 
Where there is injury, your pardon, Lord 
And where there's doubt, true faith in 
you.

Chorus: 
Oh, Master grant that I may never seek
So much to be consoled as to console 
To be understood as to understand 
To be loved as to love with all my soul. 

Make me a channel of your peace
Where there's despair in life, let me bring
hope 
Where there is darkness, only light 
And where there's sadness, ever joy.

Chorus: 

Make me a channel of your peace
It is in pardoning that we are pardoned 
In giving to all men that we receive 
And in dying that we're born to eternal 
life.


----------



## TruSeeker777

Cry Out to Jesus
By: Third Day

To everyone who's lost someone they love
Long before it was their time
You feel like the days you had were not enough
when you said goodbye

And to all of the people with burdens and pains
Keeping you back from your life
You believe that there's nothing and there is no one
Who can make it right

Chorus:
There is hope for the helpless
Rest for the weary
Love for the broken heart
There is grace and forgiveness
Mercy and healing
He'll meet you wherever you are
Cry out to Jesus, Cry out to Jesus

For the marriage that's struggling just to hang on
They’ve lost all of their faith in love
They've done all they can to make it right again
Still it's not enough

For the ones who can't break the addictions and chains
You try to give up but you come back again
Just remember that you're not alone in your shame
And your suffering

Chorus:

When your lonely 
And it feels like the whole world is falling on you
You just reach out, you just cry out to Jesus
Cry to Jesus

To the widow who suffers from being alone
Wiping the tears from her eyes
For the children around the world without a home
Say a prayer tonight

Chorus


----------



## TruSeeker777

Lose This Life
By: Tait

I got caught in a hurricane
No one but myself to blame
I got lost in the rain
Then I got stuck in a spider web
Tangled up in all my cares
Such a lonely affair 

Like a raging sea
Fear wants to swallow me
I've searched but there's no peace without You 

But if I lose this life
I know I'll find it in You
So won't You take my life
'Cause I surrender to You
I'm running back to the Truth
Your Word is clear
I've got to believe it 

Lost, so lost
Somewhere in the dead of night
Drifting like a satellite
Spinnin' out of control
But love, Your love
Is stronger than gravity
And it's pullin' at the heart of me
And I'm giving in 

Like a raging sea
Fear wants to swallow me
I've searched but there's no peace without You 

But if I lose this life
I know I'll find it in You
So won't You take my life
'Cause I surrender to You
I'm running back to the Truth
Your Word is clear
I've got to believe it 

Lose this life, it's the death of me
Lose this life, it's gonna set me free 

And if I lose this life
I know I'll find in You
So won't You take my life
Oh, I surrender to You
There's no denying the truth
Your Word is clear
I've got to believe it
I've got to believe it


----------



## GraceLikeRain

TruSeeker777 said:


> Cry Out to Jesus
> By: Third Day


That is such a beautiful song


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Love Heals Your Heart~ Third Day (this is off their new CD, as is the one Truseeker just posted  )

Did you think you were immune to this
Did you think you could escape without infection 
You do all you're able to resist
Just to avoid the danger of rejection

Memory warns you of the past
When it all went wrong

When you think your life is shattered
And there's no way to be fixed again
Love heals your heart
At a time you least expected
You're alive like you have never been
Love heals your heart

Everybody has a wall to climb
That was built to guard the pain that holds them captive
Every smile that they would hide behind
Will try to mask the hurt beneath the surface

Sometimes it's hard to understand
How we're trapped inside

Behind the Song:
'Everyone gets a tiny taste of love sometime in their lives that serves as a picture of what could be. Energizing, purifying, and freeing. Suddenly, in one fatal moment, life happens and fragments of hope scatter. Scrambling to protect ourselves, we construct a fortress to shelter our battered hearts. What was built to keep us safe eventually becomes our prison. When we realize our need to escape, we find ourselves institutionalized and unable to engage. That's when Love busts through the walls and sets us free.' - Brad Avery (Third Day) 
source: http://www.jesusfreakhideout.com


----------



## Ktgurl

i'm always liked this song

Artist: Chris Rice
Song: Cartoons

Chorus:
I was thinkin' the other day,
"What if cartoons got saved?
They'd start singing praise
In a whole new way..."
Yeah, I was thinkin' the other day,
"What if cartoons got saved?
They'd start singing praise
In a whole new way..."

Fred and Wilma Flintstone
Sing "Yabba-dabba-do-lu-yah"
Scooby-doo and Shaggy:
"Scooby-dooby-doo-loo-yah"
And the Jetsons' dog named Astro:
"Rough-ray-roo-loo-yah"

(repeat chorus)

Teenage Mutant Ninga Turtles:
"Cowabunga-loo-yah, Dude!"
Then there's, "Kermit the Frog here, singing,
High-ho-le-loo-yah"
And that little bald guy, Elmer Fudd:
"How-ay-woo-yah"

(repeat chorus)

Oh that big old moose and his friend Rocky,
"Bullwinkle-loo-yah"
And our favourite bear named Yogi,
"Hey, Boo-Boo-loo-ya"
Then there's all those little blue guys
And they'd sing, "Hah-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-lay-loo-yah"
How about Beavis and that other guy?
"Nah!!"

(repeat chorus)

Now, there's a point to this looney-tune
I'm not an Anamaniac
But there's a lot of praisin' to do
And cartoons weren't made for that
It's our job
So, let's sing hallelujah


----------



## firedancer

TruSeeker777 said:


> Cry Out to Jesus
> By: Third Day


I love this song. They are wonderful in concert - I cried when they played this.


----------



## brokenlight

Russ Taff~I Cry

When peace cannot be found
and sleep won't visit me tonight
A restless mind that I can't tame
I walk the floor, I call your name
Finally silence, and the tears begin to fall
Chorus:
I cry and you're the one who hears me calling
I fall so easily, but you're there to catch me
Say the words that heal me
I'm safe with you
You touch my eyes
I can see
Oh the comfort that you bring
When nothing else can reach inside
Sympathetic friends are all around
Their soothing words fall to the ground
But in the silence I feel you here with me
(Chorus)
Say the words that heal me
I'm safe when I'm with you
You touch my eyes
I can see
I Cry and you're the one who hears me calling
I fall so easily, but you're there to catch me


----------



## M.L. Joynes

I heard this song tonight and listened to the lyrics and I felt like it was about me and all of us sa sufferers and how we can find strength in God to do things.

Brave by Nichole Nordeman

The gate is wide
The road is paved in moderation
The crowd is kind and quick to pull you in
Welcome to the middle ground
You're safe and sound and
Until now it's where i've been
'Cause its been fear that ties me down to everything
But it's been love, Your love, that cuts the strings
So long status quo
I think I just let go
You make me want to be brave
The way it always was
Is no longer good enough
You make me want to be brave
I am small
And I speak when I'm spoken to
But I am willing to risk it all
I say your name 
Just your name and I'm ready to jump
Even ready to fall
Why did I take this vow of compromise?
Why did I try to keep it all inside?I've never known a firethat did not begin with a flame
Every storm will start with just a drop of rain
But if you believe in me, that changes everything 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## GraceLikeRain

No More Than a Heartbeat Away~ Hillsong 

Closer than my dreams,
Lord, I know You.
You're near me,
You're near me.
Your everlasting arms,
They surround me.
You hold me,
You hold me. 

Carry my world
In Your nail-scarred hands,
Breathing Your hope
And Your life in me. 
No more than a heartbeat away,
No more than a heartbeat away.
Whereever I go,
I know that You're there,
No more than a heartbeat away. 

Every word I pray,
Lord, You listen,
My Savior, You heard me,
Watching over me
Every moment.
You keep me,
You keep me. 

Carry my world
In Your nail-scarred hands,
Breathing Your hope
And Your life in me. 
No more than a heartbeat away,
No more than a heartbeat away.
Whereever I go,
I know that You're there,
No more than a heartbeat away. 

You'll never leave me
Without You.
You'll never leave me alone.You'll never leave me
Without You,
"Cause I know
You'll always be there. 

No more than a heartbeat away,
No more than a heartbeat away.
Whereever I go,
I know that You're there,
No more than a heartbeat away.


----------



## brokenlight

M.L. Joynes said:


> I heard this song tonight and listened to the lyrics and I felt like it was about me and all of us sa sufferers and how we can find strength in God to do things.
> 
> Brave by Nichole Nordeman


I like that song, too.

WalkbyFaith, I have never heard the song, but I like the lyrics you posted to No More Than a Heartbeat Away~ Hillsong.


----------



## firedancer

I saw Chris Tomlin, Mat Redman and Louie Giglio on Friday night. Amazing! If you ever get the the chance to see Louie (Passion movement on college campuses) - go and see him. The message was amazing, spoke to the heart yet easy enough for anyone to understand.

And Chris Tomlin and Mat Redman - I still get chills thinking about it.

They are just starting the Indescrible Tour - so if it is coming near you, please go. You will be touched like nothing before.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Reuben Morgan~ Waterfall

Here I am dying to say
I am desperate for your touch
I fall upon this desert ground and I am empty at your feet
Will you break me now
Will you take me in your grace

Take me deeper in love
Take me deeper with you
Where the streams of your mercy run
Feel your waves over me
Feel your power over me
In the roar of your waterfall

Wash away the hidden stains
Of my falleness I pray
I’ll tell the world
Of all you’ve done
Of your saving power in me

Saturate me now
Ever leave me in your grace

Take me deeper in love
Take me deeper with you
Where the streams of your mercy run
Feel your waves over me
Feel your power over me
In the roar of your waterfall

Feel your waves crashing over me
I am in your love
I am in your love


----------



## Caedmon

*Sufjan Stevens, "Sleeping Bear, Sault Saint Marie"*
http://www.asthmatickitty.com/musicians.php?artistID=5

Oh Sleeping Bear!
Ran to the top and got scared
of what I could see.

Oh Lamb of God!
Tell us your perfect design
And give us the rod.

Oh Sturgeon Bay!
Covered completely in sand
And covered in sun.

Oh Saint Marie! 
Give up the rocking boats drowned.
The Captain is done.


----------



## KickAnx

*Say a Prayer* by Michael Schroeder

When the troubles of this world weigh on my soul, 
When the heartaches and the darkness chill me to the bone, 
When it seems that I am lost like a ship without a sea, 
When it feels I'm all alone, and every friend has deserted me.

Chorus: 
Say a prayer for me when I'm lost or down or weak, 
and when my silence knows 
that I'm wandering lost, losing my hope. 
When I drown in my sorrow, losing my way, 
and I find I'm too blind to see, 
I just stop - and say a prayer for me.

When the truth or the answers are oh so hard to find, 
and I keep hurting myself, forgetting all the time, 
when I make it harder than it has to be, 
when I go it all alone, and my faith has deserted me,

Chorus: 
Say a prayer for me when I'm lost or down or weak, 
and when the silence knows 
that I'm wandering lost, losing control. 
When I drown in my sorrow, forgetting my way, 
or I find I'm too blind to see, 
I just stop - and say a prayer for me.

Knock and he'll answer, seek and you'll find, 
if only you believe. (Matthew 7:7) 
(I) Just stop - and say a prayer...for me.


----------



## KickAnx

*A Friend of Mine* also by Michael Schroeder

And I don't remember how it all began, 
But You were always there, even when I'd forget. 
And as You witnessed my life's joy and pain, 
You were always there, a breath away.

Chorus: 
And I don't recall how it all began, 
But You taught me how to define the word friend. 
And though I did fail You, time after time, 
Always You would still be...A Friend of Mine.

The rain, like my life, trickles down my windowpane. 
Fleeting fast to the path of the choices I'd made. 
And You'd always listen, 
but I don't always take Your advice. 
Still You'd forgive and forget my mistakes every time.

Chorus: 
And I don't recall how it all began, 
But You taught me how to define the word friend. 
And though I did fail You, time after time, 
Always You would still be...A Friend of Mine.

And I don't understand, 
and I don't comprehend, the Gift. 
Why You would care, why You are there, My Friend.

And they condemned You when You stood in for me. 
Paying the price, You sacrificed Yourself for me. 
And I don't deserve it, and I can't comprehend 
Just what kind of love it took...to be my Friend.

Chorus: 
And I don't recall how it all began, 
But You taught me how to define the word friend. 
And though I did fail You, time after time, 
Always You would still be...A Friend of Mine. 
Thank you for being a Friend of Mine.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

This is _such_ an awesome song...very upbeat! 

Can't Stop Talkin' About Him~ sung by the Gaithers!

I was on my way to California, leaving New York City far behind.
My life was like a bundle of confusion, I was looking for a love that I could never find. Then I tuned into a gospel station, I heard about a Sweet Salvation, and then I gave it all to Him, my heart, my soul, and my mind.

And now I can't stop talkin' about him, can't stop talking about the changes takin' place in me. You know that I can't be livin' without him, things are getting clear and I can finally see. My life is like a celebration, because I am a new creation, and now I can't stop talking about him, everyday!!

So, I was driving down the highway, singing hallelujah and feeling fine, when this lawman pulled me over, he said to me you're gonna walk the dotted line. He said I've got a strange suspicion, I'm wondering about you're condition. I said I've had a taste of what it means to be alive, and now I can't stop talking about Him, can't stop talkin' 'bout the changes takin place in me, you know that I can't be livin without Him, things are getting clear and I can finally see. My life is like a celebration, because I am a new creation, and now I can't stop talking about Him, everyday!

So if you're wondering why, why I'm so happy and free, well I'm here to testify, just look what He's doin' in me, in me!!!

And now I can't stop talkin' about him, can't stop talking about the changes takin' place in me. You know that I can't be livin' without Him, things are getting clear and I can finally see. My life is like a celebration, because I am a new creation, and now I can't stop talkin' about Him, everyday!!


----------



## M.L. Joynes

I went to this awesome cocert Thursday night. Hawk Nelson, Zoe Girl, Newsong, Toby Mac, and Newsboys all performed. I felt like a kid again! I actually screamed my head off! What, s.a.? What's that?


----------



## firedancer

LOL, same here when I saw Jeremy Camp and when I saw Third Day.

And I know I will again when I see Third Day in April.


----------



## M.L. Joynes

Firedancer,
Isn't it awesome to just feel such a release of your cares when you hear music so great! Toby Mac really got everyone going! I love Jeremy Camp too! I saw Third Day once about 3 or 4 year ago. They were awesome in concert too!


----------



## Caedmon

These are some songs that have been on my mind lately, which have spiritual themes...

*Superchic[k], "Stand Up"*

You're bored, gotta wonder if there's more 
Waiting for the dreamlife you thought you had in store 
Trying to feel something you can chase a life thats thriller 
Living on the edge drinking, smoking dream killers 
Coulda been shoulda been woulda been, 
What might your life have been 
Today you're not a has-been, but at your life's end 
Will you have regrets then, have regrets then? 
Are you ok with today if tomorrow is the end 
Live today through the future's lens 
Don't wanna wish you could rewind and play it again

Stand up, write the soundtrack for your life 
It doesn't happen to you, you happen to life 
Stand up, you know you're gonna have to fight 
Don't wanna lose the will to find your light 
Stand up, God gave you the gift of life 
It doesn't happen to you, you happen to life 
Stand up, do something with your light 
You're a light on a hill, you're meant to shine so bright 
So bright so bright so bright so bright so bright so bright so bright

We're all scared, gotta wonder what's out there 
Shooting down the ones who did what we wish we dared 
Everybody's scared to karaoke in the open 
Afraid we're not as special as what we might be hoping 
So we're frozen, haven't chosen 
Just going through the motions 
Faith and belief, courage overrule emotions 
Stand up and be counted for something when it's time 
Decide where you stand, take your hands raise em high 
Live today through the future's lens 
Don't wanna wish you could reset and play it again

_______________________
*
Low, "Laser Beam"*

I don't need a laser beam
I don't need the time
Leave me in the car tonight
Rest your drunken mind

I need Your grace, alone

Lesser things are on your mind
Don't you think I know?
Will this poison scar my eyes?
Mother, close the door

I need Your grace, alone

_____________________

*Johnny Cash, "The Man Comes Around"*

And I heard, as it were, the noise of thunder: One of the four beasts saying: "Come and see." And I saw. And behold, a white horse. 
There's a man goin' 'round takin' names. An' he decides who to free and who to blame. Everybody won't be treated all the same. There'll be a golden ladder reaching down. When the man comes around.

The hairs on your arm will stand up. At the terror in each sip and in each sup. For you partake of that last offered cup, Or disappear into the potter's ground. When the man comes around.

Hear the trumpets, hear the pipers. One hundred million angels singin'. Multitudes are marching to the big kettle drum. Voices callin', voices cryin'. Some are born an' some are dyin'. It's Alpha's and Omega's Kingdom come.

And the whirlwind is in the thorn tree. The virgins are all trimming their wicks. The whirlwind is in the thorn tree. It's hard for thee to kick against the pricks.

Till Armageddon, no Shalam, no Shalom. Then the father hen will call his chickens home. The wise men will bow down before the throne. And at his feet they'll cast their golden crown. When the man comes around.

Whoever is unjust, let him be unjust still. Whoever is righteous, let him be righteous still. Whoever is filthy, let him be filthy still. Listen to the words long written down, When the man comes around.

Hear the trumpets, hear the pipers. One hundred million angels singin'. Multitudes are marchin' to the big kettle drum. Voices callin', voices cryin'. Some are born an' some are dyin'. It's Alpha's and Omega's Kingdom come.

And the whirlwind is in the thorn tree. The virgins are all trimming their wicks. The whirlwind is in the thorn tree. It's hard for thee to kick against the pricks.

In measured hundredweight and penny pound. When the man comes around.

(And I heard a voice in the midst of the four beasts, And I looked and behold: a pale horse. And his name, that sat on him, was Death. And Hell followed with him.)

________________________

*Joni Mitchell, "Chelsea Morning"*

Woke up, it was a chelsea morning, and the first thing that I heard
Was a song outside my window, and the traffic wrote the words
It came a-reeling up like christmas bells, and rapping up like pipes and drums

Oh, won't you stay
We'll put on the day
And we'll wear it 'till the night comes

Woke up, it was a chelsea morning, and the first thing that I saw
Was the sun through yellow curtains, and a rainbow on the wall
Blue, red, green and gold to welcome you, crimson crystal beads to beckon

Oh, won't you stay
We'll put on the day
There's a sun show every second

Now the curtain opens on a portrait of today
And the streets are paved with passersby
And pigeons fly
And papers lie
Waiting to blow away

Woke up, it was a chelsea morning, and the first thing that I knew
There was milk and toast and honey and a bowl of oranges, too
And the sun poured in like butterscotch and stuck to all my senses
Oh, won't you stay
We'll put on the day
And we'll talk in present tenses

When the curtain closes and the rainbow runs away
I will bring you incense owls by night
By candlelight
By jewel-light
If only you will stay
Pretty baby, won't you
Wake up, it's a chelsea morning

______________________

Been listening to The Jesus And Mary Chain, "Stoned And Dethroned".

*The Jesus And Mary Chain, "Save Me"*

Unholy
I feel sick and unholy
My sould don't want to know me
I've been living like dirt

Hey lover
I've been touched by another
I guess I'm blowing my cover
I guess I'm blowing my life
Oh save me
Nothing right for me lately
I was wrong but don't hate me
I've been doing it for myself

*Everybody I know*

Too long I have been a slave
Kissing dirt for what I crave
Too long I have been a liar
Too long I had fun with fire

Ghosts of people I have been
Come around and shout "obscene"
Ghosts of things I've said and done
Come to haunt me watch me run

Everybody I know is falling apart
Everybody I know wants to die
Wants to find


----------



## cookiejar243

*Never Knew - The Rocket Summer*

I just ran into a few someones today
Someones that I never really knew
And I used to think how I had them all so figured out

But no, none of it's true cuz I never knew you
and now the truth of it is, is I wanna be like you
So hello, good friend, I wanna be next to you
For my head for my heart for its true

So I'm burning the thoughts of the things that I once said
Because you tore down the walls that the world that has put inside my head
And I just get of sick of things that we think, we think we know

And no, none of it's true cuz I never knew you
and now the truth of it is, is I wanna be like you
So hello, good friend, I wanna be next to you
For my head for my heart for its true

So take me and save me and change me and then make me
And embrace me and then brave my heart for you
No, No, cuz I can't go on without you
And it's time for something never knowing, oh

And no, none of it's true cuz I never knew you
and now the truth of it is, is I wanna be like you
So hello, good friend, I wanna be next to you
For my head for my heart for its true

And as they as strolled along
My heart broke out in song
From all the things and the thoughts and assumptions that I had wrong
See now I'll be on my way to make this claim
I'll make it famous in everyway
I'll make it stay when I will save it...

No, none of it's true cuz I never knew you
and now the truth of it is, is I wanna be like you
So hello, good friend, I wanna be next to you
For my head for my heart for its true


----------



## feelingblue

Ronnie Kimball--I Can Only Imagine

beautiful song...if you wanna here it click below
http://www.andiesisle.com/icanonlyimagine.html

Lyrics: 
I can only imagine what it will be like
When I walk by Your side.
I can only imagine what my eyes will see
When Your face is before me.
I can only imagine.
I can only imagine.

Surrounded by Your glory
What will my heart feel?
Will I dance for You Jesus?
Or in awe of You be still?
Will I stand in Your presence?
Or to my knees will I fall?
Will I sing hallelujah?
Will I be able to speak at all?
I can only imagine.
I can only imagine.

I can only imagine when that day comes,
When I find myself standing in the son,
I can only imagine when all I will do
Is forever, forever worship You.
I can only imagine.
I can only imagine.

Surrounded by Your glory
What will my heart feel?
Will I dance for You Jesus?
Or in awe of You be still?
Will I stand in Your presence?
Or to my knees will I fall?
Will I sing hallelujah?
Will I be able to speak at all?
I can only imagine
I can only imagine

Surrounded by Your glory
What will my heart feel?
Will I dance for You Jesus?
Or in awe of You be still?
Will I stand in Your presence?
Or to my knees will I fall?
Will I sing hallelujah?
Will I be able to speak at all?
I can only imagine.
I can only imagine.

I can only imagine.
I can only imagine.
I can only imagine.
I can only imagine.

I can only imagine
When all I will do
Is forever, forever worship You . . . 
I can only imagine


----------



## Buerhle

*one of my fav songs*

Live By Faith by Chris Rice (awesome to listen to)

I can't feel You movin' inside
I don't hear Your voice whisperin' in the night
And I've never seen You with these eyes
Am I a fool, am I just a fool?
They ask how I follow what I can't see
Why I trust in a love that my arms won't reach
I don't need You, don't need You, to prove it to me
I'll be a fool, yes I'll be a fool
'Cause blessed are those who have not seen and yet believe
And blessed are the hands that keep givin' but never receive

Blessed is the heart that gets broken but keeps holdin' on
Holdin' on for another day
'Cause that's what it means to live by faith
So I cry for Your help while the world looks on
And they laugh at my hope when all hope is gone
But I'll just keep prayin' when answers won't come
Am I the fool, am I just a fool
For standing alone while they mock Your name

"Well if your God is so good, tell us why all the pain?"
I'm not sure, not so sure that God is to blame
So don't be a fool, please don't be a fool
'Cause blessed are those who have not seen and yet believe
And blessed are the hands that keep givin' but never receive
Blessed is the heart that gets broken but keeps holdin' on
Holdin' on for another day

'Cause that's what it means to live by faith
In a world where our questions are haunted
'Cause life's not as fair as we all wanted
Where the innocent die, we ask why
And still we await the reply...
Blessed are those who have not seen and yet believe
And blessed are the hands that keep givin' but never receive
Blessed is the heart that gets broken but keeps holdin' on

Holdin' on for another day
'Cause that's what it means...it means holdin' on for another day
'Cause that's what it means to live by faith
Yes that's what it means to live by faith
That's what it means to live by faith, to live by faith...
[/b]


----------



## Buerhle

*Jeremy Camp*

Jeremy Camp in concert....wow.

saw him last year, loved it. they opened with Breath. so cool. J. Camp is one of the best concerts I have been to. 
I also saw Third Day which was good also, what I liked best about the 3rd Day concert was some of things the lead singer was talking about, it was such a warm message, does that make sense at all?

go c Camp.... I told my brother to go, and he had tickets and everything but didnt make it, he has no idea what he missed


----------



## GraceLikeRain

*Re: one of my fav songs*



Jdog said:


> Live By Faith by Chris Rice (awesome to listen to)


I have heard one of his other songs and think it is beautiful! I am going to have to look Live By Faith up on itunes


----------



## Boogie

How can I walk through this world alone
I have no friends I can call my own
Who can I seek for guidance to see me through 
Who can I turn to, what can I do

Coz I have no one who cares 
To share with me when I am lonely
And I have no one who can 
Take the time to understand

And Jesus Said Im with you always
I will never leave nor forsake you
And I will be right by your side
Follow me and Ill be your guide


----------



## firedancer

*Re: Jeremy Camp*



Jdog said:


> Jeremy Camp in concert....wow.
> 
> saw him last year, loved it. they opened with Breath. so cool. J. Camp is one of the best concerts I have been to.
> I also saw Third Day which was good also, what I liked best about the 3rd Day concert was some of things the lead singer was talking about, it was such a warm message, does that make sense at all?
> 
> go c Camp.... I told my brother to go, and he had tickets and everything but didnt make it, he has no idea what he missed


I really, really want to see his unplugged tour. The cd/dvd is awesome. And 'In 24' is great! He is awesome in concert. The songs and the message are - i'm speechless when I think about it. If you can, see him.

I was driving around with my windows down today listening to Third Day. I just want everyone to hear it! I can't wait til the concert. And David Crowder Band to. I saw them once before but I will be much closer this time!


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Jeremy Camp~ Right Here

All the world is watching
All the world does care
Even when the world weighs on my shoulder now,
These feelings I can bare
Because I know,
That you're here,

Everywhere I go,
I know you're not far away,
You're right here
You're right here

All these thoughts I've wasted,
All these thoughts I fear,
Even when these thoughts have faded,
I still know that you're here,
So I can rest my hope in You

Everywhere I go,
I know you're not far away,
You're right here

Many of times that I have felt alone,
Many of times that I have the world was crashing down upon me,
You always stood here by my side,
You were always there.

Everywhere I go,
I know you're not far away,
You're right here


----------



## Buerhle

firedancer wrote:



> I really, really want to see his unplugged tour. The cd/dvd is awesome.


I agree that cd/dvd is good. But, I love them loud and plugged in :banana

When they did Stay, it was incredible, everybody was into it, it was great.
it was a while ago, but I think he did In your presence unplugged and that was really good, its all good really, but I liked the energy/exitement when they were loud.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Mark Schultz~ Think of Me

Packing my bags this morning 
Was the hardest thing to do 
But packing my bags was so easy 
Compared to standing outside your door right now 
to say goodbye to you 

Think of me 
I know you've never seen me cry 
Think of me 
But it's so hard to say goodbye 
Think of me 
What can I say to show you 
I'll never give up on you 
I will be waiting for you 

I will be there when you call 
I will see you through it all 
And even in your darkest hour 
I pray that the Lord we found 
Will set you on solid ground 

I know that is feels like leaving 
Is a part of letting go 
But I'm praying with hope and believing 
That I'll see you once again down this road 
I hope that it won't be long 

Think of me 
I know God brought you as a friend 
Think of me 
I know He'll bring you back again 
Think of me 
What can I say to show you 
I'll never give up on you 
I will be waiting for you 

Think of me 
I know you've never seen me cry 
Think if me 
But it's so hard to say goodbye 
Think of me 
What can I say to show you 
I'll never give up on you 
I will be waiting for you


----------



## punkgrl

relient k - Be My Escape

I've given up on giving up slowly, I'm blending in so 
You won't even know me apart from this whole world that shares my fate
This one last bullet you mention is my one last shot at redemption 
because I know to live you must give your life away
And I've been housing all this doubt and insecurity and 
I've been locked inside that house all the while You hold the key
And I've been dying to get out and that might be the death of me
And even though, there's no way in knowing where to go, promise I'm going because
I gotta get outta here 
I'm stuck inside this rut that I fell into by mistake
I gotta get outta here 
And I'm begging You, I'm begging You, I'm begging You to be my escape.

I'm giving up on doing this alone now
Cause I've failed and I'm ready to be shown how
He's told me the way and I'm trying to get there
And this life sentence that I'm serving
I admit that I'm every bit deserving 
But the beauty of grace is that it makes life not fair

Cause I've been housing all this doubt and insecurity and 
I've been locked inside that house all the while You hold the key
And I've been dying to get out and that might be the death of me
And even though, there's no way in knowing where to go, promise I'm going because
I gotta get outta here 
Cause I'm afraid that this complacency is something I can't shake
I gotta get outta here 
And I'm begging You, I'm begging You, I'm begging You to be my escape.

I am a hostage to my own humanity
Self detained and forced to live in this mess I've made
And all I'm asking is for You to do what You can with me
But I can't ask You to give what You already gave

Cause I've been housing all this doubt and insecurity and 
I've been locked inside that house all the while you hold the key
And I've been dying to get out and that might be the death of me
And even though, there's no way in knowing where to go, promise I'm going because
I've gotta get outta here 
I'm stuck inside this rut that I fell into by mistake
I've gotta get outta here 
And I'm begging You, I'm begging You, I'm begging 
You to be my escape.

I fought You for so long
I should have let You in
Oh how we regret those things we do
And all I was trying to do was save my own skin
But so were You

So were You

Relient K
"For The Moments I Feel Faint"

Am I at the point of no improvement?
What of the death I still dwell in?
I try to excel, but I feel no movement.
Can I be free of this unreleasable sin?

[Chorus:]
Never underestimate my Jesus.
You're telling me that there's no hope.
I'm telling you your wrong.

Never underestimate my Jesus
When the world around you crumbles
He will be strong, He will be strong

I throw up my hands
"Oh, the impossibilities"
Frustrated and tired
Where do I go from here?
Now I'm searching for the confidence I've lost so willingly
Overcoming these obstacles is overcoming my fear

I think I can't, I think I can't
But I think you can, I think you can
I think I can't, I think I can't
But I think you can, I think you can
Gather my insufficiencies and
place them in your hands, place them in your hands, place them in your hands


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Angels Wish~ Steven Curtis Chapman

Was God smiling 
When He spoke the words 
That made the world 
And did he cry about the flood 
And what does God's voice sound like 
When He sings, when He's angry 
These are just a few things 
That the angels have on me 

chorus: 
Well, I can't fly 
At least not yet 
I've got no halo on my head 
And I can't even start to picture Heaven's beauty 
But I've been shown the Savior's love 
The grace of God has raised me up 
To show me things the angels long to look into 
And I know things 
The Angels only wish they knew 

I have seen the dark and desperate place 
Where sin will take you 
I've felt loneliness and shame 
And I have watched the blinding light of grace 
Come breaking through with a sweetness 
Only tasted by the forgiven and redeemed 

(repeat chorus) 

And someday I'll sit down with my angel friends 
Up in Heaven 
They'll tell me about creation 
And I'll tell them a story of grace 

(repeat chorus)


----------



## brokenlight

Zoegirl - Believe Lyrics 
I used to close my eyes and pray the time would pass me by
So I could fly away in my dreams to anywhere unreal
And I'd hide away from everything
I didn't know what was real, I didn't know the truth
There was a day when somebody introduced me to You
And You breathed Your life in me
You set me free...

[Refrain:]
Now I'll shout it from a mountain
That I'm not the same that I used to be
I believe in God, believe in God
I'm not ashamed to talk about it
To a world that slowly slips away
That I believe in God, believe in God

Now at the end of the day when nothing seems to go my way
I've got a friend, I've got a life that's never gonna let me go
Since You gave Your life for me
You set me free...

[Refrain]

Oh, when I feel so alone
He comes to sweetly say
It's all gonna be okay
Oh, when my emotions flow
He comes to sweetly say
It's all gonna be okay

[Refrain]


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Phil Wickham~ Mystery

Here in the quiet speak to me now
my ears are open to Your gentle, sweet whispering
break down the door come inside, 
shine down Your bright light
I need a lamp for my feet, I need a lamp for my feet

I want to hear the thunder of who You are
to be captured inside the wonder of who You are
I want to live, I want to breathe 
to search out Your heart and all of Your mystery

You were the first and You'll be the end
time cannot hold You down, so why save a wretch like me
no eye has seen, no ear has heard no heart can fully know
all of Your mystery

Your glory burns in the stars
shine down Your light let it burn in my heart
bring me to glory bring me to You
Lord it's Your heart that I will hold onto


----------



## TruSeeker777

You can listen to this song on my Myspace page http://www.myspace.com/sojourner777

Drifting
by: Bebo Norman

Sometimes when I'm all alone
I don't know if I can take another breath
Some say home is where the heart is
Tell me where my home is
Cuz I am scared to death

Falling from the rooftop
Crashing like a raindrop
Can You make my heart stop
Shaking like a leaf

Standing at the floodgate
Steady as an earthquake
Can You hear my heart break
Tearing at the seams

I am drifting in the deep end
Holding onto Your hand
Is all that saves me now

Life can treat you like a beggar
You hold me together
But I don't know how

Falling from the rooftop
Crashing like a raindrop
Can You make my heart stop
Shaking like a leaf

Standing at the floodgate
Steady as an earthquake
Can You hear my heart break
Tearing at the seams

Some say home is where the heart is
My heart is in Your hands
You are all I need

Rising from the ashes
Lifted from the madness
Now You see my heart is
Deep enough to dream

Heal me from the death blow
Lead and I will follow
Now You feel my heart go
Mending at the seams

I am drifting in the deep end....

Rising from the ashes
Lifted from the madness
Now You see my heart is
Deep enough to dream

Heal me from the death blow
Lead and I will follow
Now You feel my heart go
Mending at the seams

Rising from the ashes
Lifted from the madness
Now You see my heart is
Deep enough to dream

Heal me from the death blow
Lead and I will follow
Now You feel my heart go
Mending at the seams

I am drifting in the deep end....


----------



## firedancer

Jdog said:


> firedancer wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really want to see his unplugged tour. The cd/dvd is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that cd/dvd is good. But, I love them loud and plugged in :banana
> 
> When they did Stay, it was incredible, everybody was into it, it was great.
> it was a while ago, but I think he did In your presence unplugged and that was really good, its all good really, but I liked the energy/exitement when they were loud.
Click to expand...

i love when they do 'take my life'.

i've been listening to kutless alot lately too. i like the some they did for the narnia sdtk.


----------



## shyguydan

I love all kinds of music, but when it comes to christian music I have found these songs inspirational

*Switchfoot- This Is Your Life*

Yesterday is a wrinkle on your forehead
Yesterday is a promise that you've broken
Don't close your eyes
Don't close your eyes

This is your life and today is all you've got now
And today is all you'll ever have
Don't close your eyes
Don't close your eyes

This is your life
Are you who you want to be
This is your life
Are you who you want to be
This is your life
Is it everything you've dreamed it would be
When the world was younger
and you had everything to lose

Don't close your eyes
Don't close your eyes

*Mercy Me- I Can Only Imagine*

I can only imagine 
What it will be like 
When I walk 
By your side

I can only imagine 
What my eyes will see 
When your face 
Is before me 
I can only imagine

[Chorus:]
Surrounded by Your glory, what will my heart feel 
Will I dance for you Jesus or in awe of you be still 
Will I stand in your presence or to my knees will I fall 
Will I sing hallelujah, will I be able to speak at all 
I can only imagine

I can only imagine 
When that day comes 
And I find myself 
Standing in the Son

I can only imagine 
When all I will do 
Is forever 
Forever worship You 
I can only imagine

[Chorus]

I can only imagine [x2]

I can only imagine
When all I will do 
Is forever, forever worship you


----------



## Melatonin

firedancer said:


> I saw Chris Tomlin, Mat Redman and Louie Giglio on Friday night. Amazing! If you ever get the the chance to see Louie (Passion movement on college campuses) - go and see him. The message was amazing, spoke to the heart yet easy enough for anyone to understand.
> 
> And Chris Tomlin and Mat Redman - I still get chills thinking about it.
> 
> They are just starting the Indescrible Tour - so if it is coming near you, please go. You will be touched like nothing before.


I attended the Indescribable Tour last November and had a blast! Chris Tomlin and Matt Redman are my favorite worship leaders.


----------



## Melatonin

*Kutless -- Strong Tower*

When I wander through the desert
And I'm longing for my home
All my dreams have gone astray
When I'm stranded in the valley
And I'm tired and all alone
It seems like I've lost my way

I go running to Your mountain
Where Your mercy sets me free

You are my strong tower
Shelter over me
Beautiful and mighty
Everlasting King
You are my strong tower
Fortress when I'm weak
Your name is true and holy
And Your face is all I seek

In the middle of my darkness
In the midst of all my fear
You're my refuge and my hope
When the storm of life is raging
And the thunder's all I hear
You speak softly to my soul


----------



## Caedmon

*Michelle Featherstone, "Go On My Child"*

Don't hang your head low
Cause I can't see your face
In your reflection 
I see your beauty and grace
And when the light shines bright
To show you your way
Do not be weary, don't turn your head away

So let the critics look upon you, with a thousand eyes
And let their tongues do the judging and criticize
And you just sit here before us and reveal your light
Go on, go on my child

Your soul is aching
And its dying to be heard
This might be painful but consider the worth
And when you feel like there's nobody on your side
They will embrace you with a radiant smile

So let the critics look upon you, with a thousand eyes
And let their tongues do the judging and criticize
And you just sit here before us and reveal your light
Go on, go on my child

So you want to give up and you can't find the strength
I believe that you will make it in the end
So you want to stare back and you want to retreat
I believe that there ain't nothing you can't be
Nothing you can't be

Don't feel so naked
I am the blanket of hope
Your words are life rafts
And they keep us afloat
And when this long painful journey comes to an end
They will be touched by the message, the message you've sent


----------



## firedancer

Artist:	*Kutless*
Album:	Kutless
Song:	*Grace And Love*

Many things in life are hard for me 
Many things can pull us down 
I don't understand why I do what I do 
How could I take my eyes off you 
After all You've done for me 
And after all You've done for me

It's by Your grace and love I am saved 
It's by Your grace and love You've forgiven me 
And by that love and grace I'm amazed 
It's by Your grace and love I am free 
I am free, I am free, I am free

And it's by grace and love that I am free 
I'll live with You eternally 
I thank you Lord that I am free 
I thank You Lord for loving me 
I thank You Lord for dying upon the tree of Calvary 
I thank You Lord for loving me 
I thank You Lord for dying for me

Because it's by grace and love I am saved 
It's by Your grace and love You've forgiven me 
And by that love and grace, I'm amazed 
It's by Your grace and love I am free 
I am free, I am free, I am free

Many things in life are hard for me 
Many things can pull us down 
But by grace and love You've forgiven me 
And by grace and love we are free


----------



## firedancer

Artist:	*Kutless*
Album:	Sea Of Faces
Song:	*All The Words*

How do I speak of the indescribable to You
I will try to explain these feelings that are true
So looking to the sky I will sing and from my heart to You I bring

All of the words in all of my life that could never explain and never describe
All of my love, which is nothing to hide so I lift up my hands and I worship
I worship You

In your presence I forever choose to live
I will praise You for it's all I have to give
So looking to the sky I will sing and from my heart to You I bring

All of the words in all of my life that could never explain and never describe
All of my love, which is nothing to hide so I lift up my hands and I worship

By Your grace You let me come talk to You
It's not that I'm worthy I thank you Jesus
For the love that You have shown

All of the words in all of my life that could never explain and never describe
All of my love, which is nothing to hide so I lift up my hands and I worship

With all of the words in all of my life that could never explain and never describe
All of my love, which is nothing to hide so I lift up my hands and I worship
I worship You


----------



## firedancer

Artist:	*Kutless*
Album:	Strong Tower
Song:	*Jesus Lord Of Heaven*

Jesus, Lord of Heaven,
I did not deserve
the grace that You have given
and the promise of Your word.

Lord, I stand in wonder
of the sacrifice You made
with mercy beyond measure.
My debt You freely paid.

Your love is deeper than the cross,
higher than the heavens,
reaches beyon the stars in the sky.

Jesus, Your love has no bound.


----------



## firedancer

Artist:	*Kutless*
Album:	Sea Of Faces
Song:	*Treason*

It all starts here with my disgrace
I give you my life then I run in haste
In this false life something needs to give

Tell me a reason why this isn't treason
Tell me, tell me I'm wrong
I swear I'm back but then it turns out it's only a season
So tell me, tell me I'm wrong

With my two lips I will praise your name
Then I turn around and only curse and blame
I give in, strength is thin, adding to my shame

Tell me a reason why this isn't treason
Tell me, tell me I'm wrong
I swear I'm back but then it turns out it's only a season
So tell me, tell me I'm wrong

Your blood it covered all my sin
You changed a traitor into kin
In this false life something needs to give

Tell me a reason why this isn't treason
Tell me, tell me I'm wrong
I swear I'm back but then it turns out it's only a season
So tell me, tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

David Phelps~ That's What Love Is

It’s the only thing worth life and death.
It’s the first moment and the final breath.
It’s a broken heart keeping a solemn vow
And a lost soul being found.
You pray for faith when it’s hard to believe.
You choose to stay when it’s easy to leave
And when hope is gone you’re the one who keeps holding on.

Chorus 

That’s what love is
When you give until there’s nothing left
And it makes you give the very best.
That’s what love is.
It can make you laugh and make you cry.
It can let you down and lift you up so high
When you find the only reason left to live.
That’s what love is.

It’s the dream you give up for someone else.
It’s being strong when you’re weak yourself.
Though it tears you up you trust again.
Hatred loses and forgiveness wins.
You turn your cheek when you want to fight.
Sell all you have and lay down your life
And when hope is gone you’re the one who keeps holding on.

Chorus 

It’s reaching out and holding on so someone else will know.
Love is in the not letting go.

Chorus


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Randy Travis~ Walk With Me

Walk with me through darkness
Every day and every night
Walk with me through the darkness
Walk with me until I reach the light.

We all stumble on life's journeys
We all need a helping hand 
From time to time we all wonder 
How we fit into your plan.

Walk with me through the darkness 
Hold my hand when I am lost
Carry me when the road gets rough 
Pick me up each time I fall.

Let your prescence be here with me
Every day and every night
Walk with me through the darkness
Walk with me until I reach the light.

When I am in my darkest hour 
And I feel like givin' up 
Take this weight from off my shoulder 
Fill my heart with your love.

Walk with me through the darkness 
Hold my hand when I am lost
Carry me when the road gets rough 
Pick me up each time I fall.

Let your prescence be here with me
Every day and every night
Walk with me through the darkness
Walk with me until I reach the light.

Walk with me through the darkness
Walk with me till I reach the light...


----------



## itchynscratchy

Daydreambeliever said:


> This song always gives me confidence and makes me feel like I can do anything with God's help. It's called Free by Ginny Owens.


I _love _that song!


----------



## itchynscratchy

For any day, bad or good, this has become my theme...

*Casting Crowns - Praise You in this Storm*

I was sure by now
God You would have reached down
And wiped our tears away
And stepped in and saved the day
Once again, I say Amen, and it is still raining

As the thunder rolls
I barely hear you whisper through the rain
I'm with you
As your mercy falls
I raise my hands and praise the God who gives
And takes away

(Chorus)
I'll Praise you in this storm
And I will lift my hands
You are who you are
No matter where I am
And every tear I've cried
You hold in your hand
You never left my side
And though my heart is torn
I will Praise You in this storm

I remember when
I stumbled in the wind
You heard my cry
You raised me up again
My strength is almost gone
How can I carry on
If I can't find you

I lift my eyes into the hills
Where does my help come from
My help comes from the Lord
The maker of heaven and earth


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Nichole Nordeman~ Brave 

The gate is wide 
The road is paved in moderation 
The crowd is kind and quick to pull you in 
Welcome to the middle ground 
You're safe and sound and 
Until now it's where I've been 

'Cause it's been fear that ties me down to everything 
But it's been love, Your love, that cuts the strings 

So long status quo 
I think I just let go 
You make me want to be brave 
The way it always was 
Is no longer good enough 
You make me want to be brave 
Brave, brave 

I am small 
And I speak when I'm spoken to 
But I am willing to risk it all 
I say Your name 
Just Your name and I'm ready to jump 
Even ready to fall... 

Why did I take this vow of compromise? 
Why did I try to keep it all inside? 

So long status quo 
I think I just let go 
You make me want to be brave 
The way it always was 
Is no longer good enough 
You make me want to be brave 
Brave, brave 

I've never known a fire that didn't begin with a flame 
Every storm will start with just a drop of rain 
But if you believe in me 
That changes everything 
So long, I'm gone 

So long status quo 
I think I just let go 
You make me want to be brave 
I wanna be brave 
The way it always was 
Is no longer good enough 
You make me want to be brave


----------



## Buerhle

this might have been posted already. but anyways.

*Alive by P.O.D.*

Everyday is a new day
I'm thankful for every
breath i take,
I won't take you for granted (I won't take you for granted)
So I learn from my mistakes
It's beyond my control
Sometimes it's best to let go
Whatever happens
In this lifetime
So I trust in love (so I trust in love)
You have given me
Peace of mind

Chorus:
I, I feel so alive
For the very first time
I can't deny you
I feel so alive
I, I feel so alive (so alive)
For the very first time (for the very first time)
And I think I can fly

Sunshine upon my face (sunshine upon my face)
A new song for me to sing
Tell the world
How I feel inside (tell the world how I feel inside)
Even though it might
Cost me everything
Now that I know this
So beyond, I can't control this
I can never
Turn my back away
Now that I've seen you (now that i've seen you
I can neva look away

And now that I know you
(I could neva
turn my back away)
And now that I see you
(I could neva look away)
And now that I know you
(I could neva
turn my back away)
And now that I see you
(I believe no matta
what they say!)


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Faith of a Little Seed~ Big Tent Revival

All it takes is a little bit of water and sunshine
To make a big tree grow
And every tree was a little bitty seed at one time
It just takes time, you know

And patiently they lay in hope
And God provides the rest
All we really need
Is the faith of a little seed

I never, ever saw a bird go hungry
Singing in the breeze
And the flowers, never was a lady on Sunday
Prettier than these

And patiently they lay in hope
And God provides the rest
All we really need
Is the faith of a little seed

Though I'm sown in rocky places
There I will abide
Taking root in my Lord Jesus
Knowing He'll provide

And patiently I lay in hope
And God provides the rest
All we really need
Is the faith of a little seed


----------



## firedancer

just bumping this us to share my good news.

our state fair in october is having chris tomlin and casting crowns playing on seperate friday nights AND i have tickets to both. center stage and front row. i can hardly wait!!


----------



## Christian

On the *U2* DVD "Vertigo 2005 Live in Chicago" they played *"Yaweh"* acoustic and then went out with *"40"* which were both done very beautifully. I love both of those songs.


----------



## firedancer

everytime i have seen michael w smith, he does 'where the streets have no name'.


----------



## Caedmon

*Sufjan Stevens, "Concerning the UFO Sighting Near Highland, Illinois"*

When the revenant came down

We couldn't imagine what it was

In the spirit of three stars
The alien thing that took its form

Then to Lebanon, oh God

The flashing at night, the sirens grow and grow

Oh, history involved itself
Mysterious shade that took its form
Or what it was, incarnation, three stars

Delivering signs and dusting from their eyes


----------



## GraceLikeRain

If We Are The Body~ Casting Crowns

It's crowded in worship today
As she slips in trying to fade into the faces
The girls teasing laughter is
carrying farther than they know
Farther than they know

Chorus:
But if we are the body
Why aren't His arms reaching?
Why aren't His hands healing?
Why aren't His words teaching?
And if we are the body
Why aren't His feet going?
Why is His love not showing them there is a way?
There is a way

A traveler is far away from home
He sheds his coat and quietly sinks into the back row
The weight of their judgmental glances
Tells him that his chances are better out on the road

Chorus

Jesus paid much too high a price
For us to pick and choose who should come
And we are the body of Christ

Chorus

Jesus is the way


----------



## GraceLikeRain

*re: Bands, songs, lyrics, etc.*

Breath of Heaven~ Amy Grant

I have traveled many moonless nights,
Cold and weary with a babe inside,
And I wonder what I've done.
Holy Father you have come,
And chosen me now to carry your Son.

I am waiting in a silent prayer.
I am frightened by the load I bear.
In a world as cold as stone,
Must I walk this path alone?
Be with me now.

Breath of heaven,
Hold me together,
Be forever near me,
Breath of heaven.
Breath of heaven,
Lighten my darkness,
Pour over me your holiness,
For you are holy.
Breath of heaven.

Do you wonder as you watch my face,
If a wiser one should have had my place,
But I offer all I am
For the mercy of Your plan.
Help me be strong.
Help me be.
Help me.

Breath of heaven,
Hold me together,
Be forever near me,
Breath of heaven.
Breath of heaven,
Lighten my darkness,
Pour over me your holiness,
For you are holy.


----------



## Lil Miss Fire

*re: Bands, songs, lyrics, etc.*

I have always loved this song from Barlow Girl. The past 2-3 years my faith in most things has pretty much hit rock bottom, but this song never fails to lift my spirit.

"Never Alone"

I waited for you today
But you didn't show
No no no
I needed You today
So where did You go?
You told me to call
Said You'd be there
And though I haven't seen You
Are You still there?

[Chorus:]
I cried out with no reply
And I can't feel You by my side
So I'll hold tight to what I know
You're here and I"m never alone

And though I cannot see You
And I can't explain why
Such a deep, deep reassurance
You've placed in my life

We cannot separate
'Cause You're part of me
And though You're invisible
I'll trust the unseen

[Chorus]

We cannot separate
You're part of me
And though You're invisible
I'll trust the unseen

[Chorus]


----------



## Caedmon

*re: Bands, songs, lyrics, etc.*

He knew by the time he was twelve years old that he was going to be a preacher. Later he saw Jesus move from tree to tree in the back of his mind, a wild ragged figure motioning him to turn around and come off into the dark where he was not sure of his footing, where he might be walking on the water and not know it and then suddenly know it and drown.

- Flannery O'Connor, Wise Blood


----------



## Ryanx0

*re: Bands, songs, lyrics, etc.*

Page France - The Saddest Ones

here i stand 
the weather man 
i'll touch the sun 
with my bare hands 
jesus christ 
no one ever 
understands


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## slickyabra

While I'm at it, might as well go with another Hundred Waters composition.

[Animal]

I cannot walk for my legs are broken
But I have to, have to find you
Forty lakes I'd wade through, but my boat: it was taken, too
But who I cannot tell you, for they took my tongue, too

All day, follow me, come inside
Animal, animal, animal, animal
All day, follow me, come inside
Animal, animal, animal

I set out toward it, but this damn door won't open
Well then how to, how to find you

All day, follow me, come inside
Animal, animal, animal, animal
All day, follow me, come inside
Animal, animal, animal, animal

All day, follow me, come inside
Animal, animal, animal, animal
All day, follow me, come inside
Animal, animal, animal

I gave up walking, took a blade to get it open
Now I think I, think I, found you

Ironically, while I said they are more vocal based, their songs are a few lyrics with a few instrumental breaks. Less is more in this case.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## nobleson

Strip My Mind
Artist: Red Hot Chili Peppers
Album: Stadium Arcadium

Oh yeah, oh oh oh oh yeah

Arthur J. did indicate it:
The boulevard would never be
So full of love and life again
(Yeah)
I'm sick of all your whistling
Hot as Hades, early eighties
Sing another song and make me
Feel like I'm in love again
(Yeah)
I lose the way I am

Oh yeah
Oh

[Chorus]
Please don't strip my mind
Leave something behind
Please don't strip my mind

Oh yeah, oh oh oh oh yeah

All in favor sign a waiver
Bloody Carolina won't you
Take another look inside?
(Yeah)
It will make you cry
Operator, co-creator
Come on radiator won't you
Blow another top and sing?
(Yeah)
You only get what you dream

Oh yeah
Oh

[Chorus]
Please don't strip my mind
Leave something behind
Please don't strip my mind

Oh yeah

El Dorado won the lotto
All that cash and not a clue
But now you know what I've been through
(Yeah)

Oh yeah
Oh

[Chorus]
Please don't strip my mind
Leave something behind
Please don't strip my mind
Leave something behind


----------



## nobleson




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Songs says it all.....so grateful.


----------



## shyguy07

Man I love Relient K


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## mattmc




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

I've walked among the shadows
You wiped my tears away
And I've felt the pain of heartbreak
And I've seen the brighter days
And I've prayed prayers to heaven from my lowestplace
And I have held the blessings
God, you give and take away
No matter what I have, Your grace is enough
No matter where I am, I'm standing in Your love
On the mountains, I will bow my life
To the one who set me there
In the valley, I will lift my eyes to the one who sees me there
When I'm standing on the mountain aft, didn't get there on my own
When I'm walking through the valley end, no I am not alone!
You're God of the hills and valleys!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## mattmc

New favorite


----------



## Royals

One of my favorite gospel songs:






And we also should:


----------



## Kevin001

mattmc said:


> New favorite


Yeah nice song. I hear it on Klove a lot lol.


----------



## mattmc

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah nice song. I hear it on Klove a lot lol.


Glad it's getting a lot of radio play. I fell in love with it the first time I heard it.


----------



## mattmc

Haven't heard all the songs done for the Manchester concert remembering the lives lost but Justin's soul really felt like it was in this one and it was a good song choice.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ljubo

from medieval, Orthodox Byzantine Empire.


----------



## ljubo




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## mattmc

Some screaming fans but it's worth it for the song.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## porter




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Been awhile since a song got me teary eyed.


----------



## Kevin001

Sheska said:


> @Kevin001 Although a different kind of religion, the way you express your devotion to god makes me think of this song:
> 
> *Ta Shma - Shine*
> 
> You give me everything I have,
> You are the ground on which I stand,
> You are my life my length of days,
> You are the rhythm in my veins,
> My heart pulses to Your name,
> I rise from sleep and speak Your Praise,
> Before I ask, You fill requests,
> Before I speak You are my breath,
> 
> I talk about You all the time,
> You make me sing and dance and rhyme,
> You call me Yours I call You mine,
> You are my soul You are my Shine
> 
> CHORUS: <...>
> 
> How many ways, countless are Your praise
> You are the power that saves, some days I take hours to pray
> But even if my tongue was sweet and lips graceful
> I will still be unable to praise You
> Ungrateful, I promise to be loyal and faithful
> I'll represent You, I won't disgrace you, thank You
> For taking me, in Your wings You make me sing
> Beside You, I have no King,
> You are my Rock, my Refuge,
> I got to bless You
> I love to love You
> There's none above You
> I raise my hands in holiness, and blow a kiss
> I don't know what I owe this gift, I'm frozen stiff.
> You made the heavens and earth
> Formed man from pebbles and dirt
> The way I love I can't express it in words
> On my mind all the time
> You're the One, I'm the moon You're the Sun
> Where my shine comes from...


Aww nice thanks for sharing .


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Words can't express how much I like this song...


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> *Redeemer by Sanctus Real*
> 
> Sometimes I just want to start over, 'cause everything looks like a wreck
> And I need the courage to carry on, 'cause I can't see what's ahead
> And there are places I've wished I could be, battles I've wanted to win
> Dreams that have slipped through my hands
> I may never get back again
> 
> But I'm still a dreamer, a believer
> Oh, I've lost my faith in so many things, but I still believe in You
> 'Cause You can make anything new
> 
> Sometimes I just wish we could say all the things that are easy to hear
> Ignore the injustice we see and explain every unanswered prayer
> But I'd rather speak honestly and wear a tattered heart on my sleeve
> 'Cause in the middle of my broken dreams, redemption is here
> 
> And I'm still a dreamer, a believer
> Oh, I've lost my faith in so many things, but I still believe in You
> 'Cause You are the answer, the redeemer
> Oh, I've given up on too many things, but I'm not giving up on You
> 'Cause You can make anything new
> 
> I don't have every answer in life
> But I'm trusting You one day at a time
> 'Cause You can make a weak heart stay alive forever
> this is where Heaven and Earth collide
> I lift my hands and give my life
> This is how my weary heart stays alive


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> Oh I love this song, Kevin!! I was feeling so weary tonight, the words of this song lifted my spirits. Thank you!


Don't thank me thank God. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Pokabu72

Switchfoot - Dare You to Move
Switchfoot - Your Love is a Song
David Crowder Band - Wholly Yours
Hillsong - I Could Sing of Your Love Forever
Don Moen - God Will Make a Way


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## blahblahdeeblah

*yup*



Daydreambeliever said:


> This song always gives me confidence and makes me feel like I can do anything with God's help. It's called Free by Ginny Owens.
> 
> Turning molehills into mountains,
> Making big deals out of small ones,
> Bearing gifts as if they're burdens'
> This is how it's been.
> Fear of coming out of my shell,
> Too many things I can't do too well,
> Afraid I'll try real hard and I'll fail -
> This is how it's been.
> Till the day you pounded on my heart's door,
> And you shouted joyfully,
> "Your not a slave anymore"
> 
> You're free to dance-
> Forget about your two left feet
> And you're free to sing-
> Even joyful noise is music to me
> And you're free to love,
> Cause I've given you My love,
> and it's made you free
> I have set you free
> 
> My mind finds hard to believe
> That You became humanity
> and changed the course of history,
> Because You loved me so.
> And my heart cannot understand
> Why You'd accept me as I am,
> But You say You've always had a plan,
> And that's all I need to know.
> So when I am consumed by what the world will say,
> It's then You're singing to me,
> As you remove my chains
> 
> You're free to dance-
> Forget about your two left feet
> And you're free to sing-
> Even joyful noise is music to me
> And you're free to love,
> Cause I've given you My love,
> and it's made you free
> I have set you free
> 
> Free from worry, free from envy and denial
> Free to live, free to give, free to smile
> 
> You're free to dance-
> Forget about your two left feet
> And you're free to sing-
> Even joyful noise is music to me
> And you're free to love,
> Cause I've given you My love,
> and it's made you free
> I have set you free


I have a Ginny Owens CD. My favorite song is "If You Want Me To". I like others like "Be Thou My Vision" etc.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

TinyFlutter said:


> *Redeemer by Sanctus Real*
> 
> Sometimes I just want to start over, 'cause everything looks like a wreck
> And I need the courage to carry on, 'cause I can't see what's ahead
> And there are places I've wished I could be, battles I've wanted to win
> Dreams that have slipped through my hands
> I may never get back again
> 
> But I'm still a dreamer, a believer
> Oh, I've lost my faith in so many things, but I still believe in You
> 'Cause You can make anything new
> 
> Sometimes I just wish we could say all the things that are easy to hear
> Ignore the injustice we see and explain every unanswered prayer
> But I'd rather speak honestly and wear a tattered heart on my sleeve
> 'Cause in the middle of my broken dreams, redemption is here
> 
> And I'm still a dreamer, a believer
> Oh, I've lost my faith in so many things, but I still believe in You
> 'Cause You are the answer, the redeemer
> Oh, I've given up on too many things, but I'm not giving up on You
> 'Cause You can make anything new
> 
> I don't have every answer in life
> But I'm trusting You one day at a time
> 'Cause You can make a weak heart stay alive forever
> this is where Heaven and Earth collide
> I lift my hands and give my life
> This is how my weary heart stays alive


I caught the word collide in the lyrics so I want to add a Christian song I always liked called Collide. From WCNI "John The Baptist" radio show more than fifteen years ago.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

I have a lot to add to this topic. I will first just add two that were from a paltalk Christian chat room around ten years ago.
"Take My Life"-Jeremy Camp.
"Closure"-EastWest.
However, another very good Jeremy Camp song is "Take You Back".












HOWEVER this will be a very long next reply after this one because I have at least twenty  that should be mentioned. However, there are different lists such as Christian metal etc. Here is a gothic one which is worth mentioning. Another good one by them is Cold Day in Hell.:





Two of the coolest ones I have heard are from a Christian radio station (these two) same station:




and this one:


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

This one was on the rock music channel a long time ago:





She also has a unique speaking voice.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Such a good praise song...


----------



## Kevin001

Love this song....


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Probably not everyone's cup of tea, but Johnny Cash has a lot of good songs.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Callsign said:


>


I love Kari Jobe! Seen her at an event a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kevin001

The music video dropped! So inspiring.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Man I love this song


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Justright




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Might be the best song ever....


----------



## caramelapple23

@kevin, I love that one by Mandisa! I also love 'Tell Your Heart to Beat Again' by Danny Gokey. :smile2:

Our Christian station is playing Christmas songs again, and I heard my all time favorite, 'Breath of Heaven,' the Amy Grant version. I started bawling 'cause I REALLY needed the message in that song.

_'Breath of heaven/ lighten my darkness/ pour over me your holiness/ breath of heaven/Breath of heaven/Pull me together/Be forever near me/Breath of heaven'
_


----------



## Kevin001

caramelapple23 said:


> @kevin, I love that one by Mandisa! I also love 'Tell Your Heart to Beat Again' by Danny Gokey. :smile2:
> 
> Our Christian station is playing Christmas songs again, and I heard my all time favorite, 'Breath of Heaven,' the Amy Grant version. I started bawling 'cause I REALLY needed the message in that song.
> 
> _'Breath of heaven/ lighten my darkness/ pour over me your holiness/ breath of heaven/Breath of heaven/Pull me together/Be forever near me/Breath of heaven'
> _


add the 001 next time lol I didn't get the notification. Yeah good songs, what station? Klove?


----------



## caramelapple23

Kevin001 said:


> add the 001 next time lol I didn't get the notification. Yeah good songs, what station? Klove?


Oh, yes. Forgot to use the entire username. The station I listen to is from Minnesota, and can only be heard in the upper Midwest. Plays Christmas music from November to January 1st.


----------



## Kevin001

caramelapple23 said:


> Oh, yes. Forgot to use the entire username. The station I listen to is from Minnesota, and can only be heard in the upper Midwest. Plays Christmas music from November to January 1st.


Oh ok just know Klove is playing their Christmas songs as well .


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## shyguy07

And when I sit alone at night, your thoughts run through me like a fire... you're the only one who knows who I really am.

We all wanna be somebody, we're willing to go, but not that far


----------



## shyguy07

My signature


----------



## shyguy07

The further I'm from you, the harder I try to exist
Somebody tell me how did it come to this?
Take these blinds from my eyes and wake me from the inside

Farther out, maybe you could meet me where I am?
Farther out, I know there is hope within your hands.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## johu78

Let me live my life
Please do not blame
Everyone fall in love once in their life
Otherwise who can love someone beyond any limits
Just tell me.....


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## quietcomedian

Quiet Comedian - Intro to Quiet

I am the one to confess that I'm quiet in life and my head was a mess til this music is saved me from all of the rest so depressed but now **** it I'm beating my chest...


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ManInAShed

Another amazing song. I'm so in love with Brooke :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## sprinter

Such a beautiful voice...


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

ManInAShed said:


> Another amazing song. I'm so in love with Brooke :laugh:


Like that one too


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

One more love Bria lol.....


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SunshineSam218

*The lead singer has such a beautiful voice!! *


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 0589471

Such a beautiful song, really carries you all the way through. I like to listen to it on drives 

"Like a mighty storm/storm within my soul"


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Wow.....all I can do is smile .


----------



## 0589471




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 0589471

This song is incredibly beautiful and encompasses love itself. Her entire album is ethereal, I'd love to lay out under the stars in deep wilderness listening to it. Very peaceful.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I knew I heard that song somewhere.....saw this cover awhile back lol. Amanda is untouchable though.


----------



## 0589471

^ Nice cover! He's got a smooth voice.  Yeah I think I first heard Bethel's version, particularly Steffany singing it. I just adore watching Steffany sing, she's filled with confidence and love for God, you just see it. Like when she sings "Reckless Love", oh my goodness <3 There's a spark in her that reminds me of me, I can't describe it, but it's there. I've been listening to her music too.

Like this one:


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> There's a spark in her that reminds me of me, I can't describe it, but it's there. I've been listening to her music too.
> 
> Like this one:


Hmm interesting, I agree you do have a spark in you :squeeze. Yep she's awesome!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm interesting, I agree you do have a spark in you :squeeze. Yep she's awesome!


Hah, aww thanks :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Never heard of that song....nice! Let Go Let God.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ManInAShed

Amazing! My new favorite Hillsong song!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Good song


----------



## naes

I think every1 knows Evanescence (hopefully) but i have just recently started jamming out to her music again, and my god it is epic. I think i love her even more now than i did before. Anyways, listening to tourniquet on repeat atm, here's a link


----------



## 0589471

A collaboration of two of my favourites, Steffany Gretzinger & Amanda Cook  A beautiful song filled with hope, I've had it on repeat the last couple days. Helps me sleep at night.

"I can't see what's in front of me,
Still I will trust you,
Still I will trust you,

Steady heart 
That keeps on going
Steady love
That keeps on hoping
Lead me on
Steady grace
That keeps forgiving
Steady faith
That keeps believing
Lead me on

Though the sky is dark,
And the wind is wild,
You'll never leave me
You'll never leave me

Though the night is long,
There is a coming dawn,
The light is breaking
The light is breaking

And as the dawn breaks,
And the clouds clear,
In an open space
Together we will run"


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 0589471

Yes Kevin, it's BETHEL. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## 0589471




----------



## 0589471




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ManInAShed

Kevin001 said:


>


Great cover! Beautiful!


----------



## Kevin001

ManInAShed said:


> Great cover! Beautiful!


Ikr


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

The lyrics just speak so much truth wow....











Both versions are so good


----------



## 0589471

@Kevin001 I LOVE Phil Wickham, he has amazing vocals...listen to him sing "Heaven Song" live?? that is heavenly omg he can carry those high notes into forever lol gives me chills.






This song is so beautiful, the lyrics are powerful...gets me every time. science and creation as one.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> @Kevin001 I LOVE Phil Wickham, he has amazing vocals...listen to him sing "Heaven Song" live?? that is heavenly omg he can carry those high notes into forever lol gives me chills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song is so beautiful, the lyrics are powerful...gets me every time. science and creation as one.


I first heard his song Safe and that got me......kinda when I was at my lowest that song "held" me.






Yeah that song is deep and just amazing.....love hillsong .


----------



## Kevin001

I pour out all I have and lay down all I am
I'm making room for You
Lord, I'm ready
To open up my heart, to receive not in part
But the fullness of who You are
Lord, I'm ready

Come and reach into my heart
Come and heal every part, Lord
I want more of You
Just one touch from Your robe
Steals the weakness from my bones
Oh, I need more of You
Come and reach into my heart
Come and heal every part, Lord
I want more of You
Oh, and just one touch from Your robe
Steal the weakness from my bones
Oh, I need more of You
Just more of You, Lord

I just want more, I just want more
More of You God, more of You God
I just need more, oh I need more
More of You God, more of You God
I just want more, I just want more
More of You God, more of You God
I just want more, I just want more
More of You God, more of You


----------



## 0589471




----------



## Kevin001

Been trying to find this song everywhere.......thank you God.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 0589471

My church has been doing this song. It didn't hit me the first time, but then when the words sink in...now I love it. Glad to have found a version with Jeremy Riddle


----------



## Kevin001

Been hearing this song so often that I got hooked lol


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 0589471




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


>


Love the lyrics


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Yeah I'm in love with this song lol.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon

"*You made me a promise* and I'll always hold it true."

"My comfort in my suffering is this, *your promise preserves my life*." - Psalm 119:50


----------



## Kevin001

The Klove award show was epic this year.


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Use to be my song.....brings back memories.


----------



## Kevin001

Psalm 81:5-7


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

It may look like I'm surrounded but I'm surrounded by you......


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Don't know what you've been taught
Don't know what you’ve been told
All I know is my God
Will never let go of you, no-o-o-ooo
And I don't know what you've seen
Don't know what you've been through
All I know is my God
Will never let go of you
He'll never let go!
He'll never, never, never let you go


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001

This song ugh


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Hmm idk weird.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

The lyrics wow


----------



## Solomoon

Baptize me in Your love...


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon

I suppose it's good to cry sometimes


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 8888




----------



## Solomoon

In your darkness
He shines through


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon

_And You're raising the dead in me_


----------



## Kevin001

This song is everything.....


----------



## Solomoon

_Teach me to think like you think
Show me the things that are true
Finish the work you have started in me
As I'm on my way to you_

"Being confident of this very thing, that He which hath begun a good work in you will perform it until the day of Jesus Christ."


----------



## Solomoon

Yes, I'm listening to this because of Kevin. Surprised at how good the lyric video is.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## stratsp

*A lovely prayer song from Krishna das*






The english translation for the prayer... It's just beautiful and shows the love to god so well
My Lord I offer these flowers
of my faith at your feet
Whatever I have, you have given to me,
and I dedicate it all to you.

I have no love, nor do I know you.
I don't even have the strength to worship you,
But this mind of mine, this body of mine,
my every atom is dedicated to you.

You are the only one in my heart and my thoughts.
You are the one who I call out to.
Now Make me your instrument&#8230;
all I am I offer to you


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Xemnas

there are a lot of songs i like and vary depending on my mood.:
if i feel sad or down. i tend to listen to songs like 
Dreaming of You by Selena
Goodbye (its a vocaloid song mainly sung by Hatsune Miku)
Sound of Silence (either the original by Simon and Garfunkel or the cover by Disturbed)
Last night Goodnight (another vocaloid song)

happy or hyper
Static Age by Green Day
Viva Happy (vocaloid song)
Ai Dee (another vocaloid song)
etc


like motivational songs:
Eye of the tiger by Survivor
The final Countdown by Europe
Indestructable by Disturbed
Show must go on by Queen, and this one has a special part of the lyrics

....
Empty spaces what are we living for
Abandoned places I guess we know the score
On and on, does anybody know what we are looking for
Another hero, another mindless crime
Behind the curtain, in the pantomime
Hold the line, does anybody want to take it anymore
The show must go on
The show must go on
Yeah
Inside my heart is breaking
My make-up may be flaking
But my smile still stays on
Whatever happens, I'll leave it all to chance
Another heartache, another failed romance
On and on, does anybody know what we are living for?
I guess I'm learning (I'm learning), I must be warmer now
I'll soon be turning (turning, turning, turning), round the corner now
Outside the dawn is breaking
But inside in the dark I'm aching to be free

The show must go on
The show must go on (yeah yeah)
Ooh, inside my heart is breaking
My make-up may be flaking
But my smile still stays on
Yeah
My soul is painted like the wings of butterflies
Fairy tales of yesterday will grow but never die
I can fly my friends
The show must go on, yeah
The show must go on
I'll face it with a grin
I'm never giving in
On with the show 
Ooh, I'll top the bill, I'll overkill
I have to find the will to carry on 
(On with the show, on with the show)
Show (show must go on, go on)


----------



## Solomoon

_I believe you when you say,
Your hand will guide my every way_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon

_In my worry, God You are my stillness
In my searching, God You are my answers
In my blindness, God You are my vision
In my bondage, God You are my freedom
In my weakness, God You are my power_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

My life song pretty much....praise Him even in the lowest valleys!


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Solomoon

_"He broke the old rules steeped in tradition
He tore the holy veil away
Questioning those in powerful positions
Running to those who called his name
But nobody knew his secret ambition
Was to give his life away"_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## andy1984

lol


----------



## andy1984




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

So proud of Nicole for finally getting more recognition....girl has been so good for years. All glory to God.


----------



## Kevin001

The lyrics speak volumes wow.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon

_And the things of earth will grow strangely dim,
In the light of His glory and grace_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Having a worship session tonight love it......


----------



## Solomoon

_The love of God will take us far
Beyond our wildest dreams_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## 8888




----------



## Solomoon

_I'm dreaming through your eyes
I am wandering through your mind_


----------



## 8888




----------



## Neddy123




----------



## Kevin001

Some say, "Don't ask for help"
God helps the ones who help themselves
Press on, get it right
Otherwise, get left behind
Some say, "He's keeping score"
So try hard, then try and lean on God
Hold up, if this weren't true
Explain to me, what the cross is for


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon

"You are the shelter from the rain
And the rain to wash me away"


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

I so needed this song tonight dealing with my skin issues and stuff thank you God.........


----------



## Kevin001

Nobody loves me like You love me, Jesus
I stand in awe of Your amazing ways
I worship You as long as I am breathing
God, You are faithful and true
Nobody loves me like You


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 8888

A humorous video just for fun.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon

_"Kyrie Eleison, down the road that I must travel
Kyrie Eleison, through the darkness of the night
Kyrie Eleison, where I'm going, will you follow?
Kyrie Eleison, on a highway in the light"_


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Kevin001

Love the music video story.....


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yeah great song


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Musicfan

Found a Lecrae cd at a thrift store. Pretty good if you want Christian hip hop without the language of normal hip hop.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

This song is everything


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon

When I was young I thought the song said, "Lord of lavender" instead of "Lord of heaven and earth".


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Kevin001

Favorite song right now....


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Solomoon

_El Shaddai, El Shaddai
Erkamka na Adonai

(God who nourishes from Heaven,
I love you and beseech you, my Lord)_


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## donistired




----------



## 8888




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

This song always plays during altar time at my church.....its so good and powerful I always get teary eyed.


----------



## lily




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 8888




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Lets check our hearts guys.....these lyrics though.......


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lily




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Erroll

Barbara Streisand's "Don't Lie to Me".

https://www.npr.org/2018/09/27/6521...d-addresses-trump-in-new-song-don-t-lie-to-me


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Deaf Mute

_Everything about you is how I'd want to be
Your freedom comes naturally
Everything about you resonates happiness
Now I won't settle for less

Give me
All the peace and joy in your mind

Everything about you pains my envying
Your soul can't hate anything
Everything about you is so easy to love
They're watching you from above

*Give me*
All the peace and joy in your mind

I want the peace and joy in your mind
Give me the peace and joy in your mind_


----------



## 8888




----------



## Were




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## cantfocus

Don't know if it's been posted here before, but many of George Harrison's spiritual songs.
Within you without you
Beware of darkness
All things must pass
My sweet lord


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lily

Nice song. I like the pictures too.


----------



## Kevin001

This song is everything.....


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

^^ Good song


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Harveykinkle

And flights of angels carry thee to the mansions above to be with the everlasting Father of love.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 0589471

"Dare anxiety come,
I'll remember that peace is a promise you keep"

"All anxiety bows
in the presence of Jesus
The keeper of peace"


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Harveykinkle

I was remembering these lyrics from the chorus, "In reality that comes from above God is calling there's no bigger love."


----------



## Harveykinkle

Been too long since I heard this one


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Harveykinkle

Kevin001 said:


>


So much emotion and a great voice. Beautiful!


----------



## Kevin001

Harveykinkle said:


> So much emotion and a great voice. Beautiful!


Yeah she has some good covers .


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

This song, its all about you Jesus...


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 0589471

I found some pieces in Russian, and it's so beautiful. I even found some classic hymns that reminded me of my grandmother.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Harveykinkle

One of the few songs from Joseph's perspective.



> Philip found Nathanael and told him, "We have found the one Moses wrote about in the Law, and about whom the prophets also wrote--Jesus of Nazareth, the son of Joseph." - John 1:45


----------



## Harveykinkle

It's a little raw in comparison to studio perfection but there's a beauty in that too, as long as the emotion is there.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Harveykinkle

The art of losing myself in bringing You praise


----------



## 10k




----------



## wmu'14

O Come O Come Emmanuel is one of my favorite Christmas songs because one of the reasons we know Christ came was because it was foretold by the Jewish prophets many years before. He was first revealed to them. This song reminds us of that & lets them (& the Jews) know.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Harveykinkle

_'Cause this is the valley and even now,
He is breathing on your dry bones_


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Kevin001

When I first became a christian this was one of my faves....


----------



## Kevin001

^^ It is a good song


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## lily

I like this song too.


----------



## Kevin001

One of my favorites of all time, just epic love it.


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## TinyFlutter




----------



## TinyFlutter

Dead flowers for the torn apart
Laid at the grave to heal a broken heart
Let it rain until it floods
Let the sun breathe life once more


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

I'm seeing the movie in 2wks!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lily




----------



## Kevin001

This is my favorite song right now just hits home love it.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Oh glory, glory
Oh hallelujah
When I rise, come alive
I'm gon' fly to You


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Kevin001

You saw me when I was a stranger
You claimed me as Your own
You showed me grace undeserving
A love I've never known

What else could I do?
But be consumed by You?

You're the one great passion
Burning in my life
I'll spend all my days
For the cause of Christ
You're the sole desire
That I keep before me
My one great passion will be Your glory


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## lily

it's Sunday! Time for a worship song!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Harveykinkle

And on this road to righteousness
Sometimes the climb can be so steep
I may falter in my steps
But never beyond Your reach


----------



## D'avjo

:wink2:


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> @Kevin001 Could you share some songs about grief and coping with loss if you know any good ones?


Hey hope you're managing been thinking about you lately. Hmm let me see......


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Kevin001

there’s a time for everything under the sun
at least that’s what i had learned when I was young
but lately all the time has shown 
is you can’t trust everything you’re told
this is what it’s like at 31

i’m not really sure what I believe
is it history or is it poetry?
lately all i’m certain of 
is there’s a God and he is love,
and a time for everything under the sun

so when is it time for a liberation?
when is it time for new revelation?
cause this doesn’t feel a whole lot like the Jesus we’re preaching 
this doesn’t look a whole lot like the loving we’re living 
this doesn’t sound a whole lot like salvation

I don’t like the labels anymore 
feels like propaganda getting us through their doors 
cause what we say and what we mean 
they don’t lineup & they make us mean
what the hell are we even fighting for?

so tired of the politics and the wars
and using our theologies like swords
we've got 40,000 different names
and every name is shifting blame
i mean, is this really what the bride is for?

oh, and who said we decide who’s in or out
as if you’re gay you know you’d better straighten out
or if your skin makes us feel unsafe
quiet down, take up less space
whens the time when learn to shut our mouths?

when is it time for a liberation?
when is it time for new revelation?
cause this doesn’t look a whole lot like the Jesus we’re preaching 
this doesn’t feel a whole lot like the loving we’re living 
this doesn’t sound a whole lot like salvation

i know the truth is worth fighting for
but something isn’t lining up anymore
cause a god who’d rather die
than not have us right by his side
is more about love than we’ll ever know
more about love than we'll ever
than we'll ever know
than we'll ever know

so, from this day until my final breath 
I’m gonna give away everything inside my chest
i won’t withhold whats given me
even if you disagree
cause theres a time for everything under the sun
and it's time for us to learn how to really love


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## The Linux Guy

There was a long time in my life when I thought songs with great lyrics could help someone. Now I just want to escape reality.


----------



## lilyamongthorns




----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> There was a long time in my life when I thought songs with great lyrics could help someone. Now I just want to escape reality.


I pray for you every week bro :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> I pray for you every week bro :squeeze


Thank You Kevin. 

According to the music program Rhythmbox I own 274 Artists, 731 Albums, 8,621 Songs, Total Run Time 24 Days, 16 hours, and 58 Minutes. There is a little more on the MP3 Player now. I've been collecting music for a long time. I remember owning 74 Cassette Tapes, and then making the change to CDs and then my CD collection got huge. I used to listen to music nearly nonstop from my School days and even into the past 17 years of working. This past year or 2, I noticed that I'm having a really hard time getting into music.  The lyrics don't even feel like they have the power they once did. :stu I'm thinking about writing a post about this.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TinyFlutter

Kevin001 said:


> Hey hope you're managing been thinking about you lately. Hmm let me see......


Thanks Kevin  :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

You are Holy 
God Almighty 
You are Power 
In this great hour 

You are awesome God 
And greatly to be praised 
And we worship you 
We worship you 

Send your Fire 
Let your fire fall 
Come fill us 
Refine us 

Let your glory come
Let it fall on us 
As we worship you 
We worship you 
Jesus


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## donistired

I miss Showbread

No more prevalent band in the formation of many of my beliefs.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lily




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## lily




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Love this song....


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Carablathe

I love spiritual song, article and poetry because it near my soul.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lily




----------



## lily




----------



## lily




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lilyamongthorns




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## donistired




----------



## lily




----------



## lily




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

This song gets me going ugh


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## lily




----------



## lily




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## donistired




----------



## donistired

Death sits inside his office as we wait for the verdict
He speaks our fate with a nervous tick; do we get the cure or the sickness?
And when we die, what will it be - a graveyard grave, or a golden fleece?
And will we fight or will we flee?
Will you still have faith in me?

I walk down the golden stairs and pray again the skeptics prayer
My grandpa is still sitting there asleep with a book in his red chair
I’m a father, and I’m a son, and I do not own any guns
I hope death don’t come from my hands so I can die a peaceful man

Can’t we say that we won’t know a single thing until the day that death itself is cast away
And I believe there’s nothing left to mar
I don’t know where I stand, but when I fall, its not too far

I hope you’re running down the road with a golden ring and a purple coat
To meet me when I pass through death with my brother and the fattened calf

I can’t see what it will be until my real name comes to me
I can’t see what it will be, so dance with me until I sleep


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## donistired




----------



## shyguy07

I was listening to this song today. I remember when this song came out. I really miss Christian music like this, it reminds me of the good old days when I was in my late teens/early 20s.


----------



## Royals




----------



## sprinter




----------

